# Rystil's Neospelljamming Gestalt Setting: Berserker and Eldritch Infiltrator Up!



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

OK, so a while ago I randomly created 11 new (mostly) worlds, populated by 20-some new (kind of) races, who were memberes of 63 new (sort of) thematically appropriate classes that were whipped up starting with basic gestalts and adding some interesting tidbits to each (sometimes more than others). At the time, I thought I was crazy. "Who would want to actually play in this setting?" I asked. Later, I heard that there might actually be some interest in this setting. So now, I bring the question to you, "If I started a campaign in this setting about a month from now, would you want to play?" Here's the lowdown on the majour known worlds (please note-even if a class bears the same name as a non-core base class, it doesn't mean its the same; in fact it won't be the same):

Format is:
World [World adjective] (Main Political Unit [Unit Adjective]): Brief description
Races- List of main playable races
List of main playable classes

[SBLOCK]
Vanarca[Vanarcan] (Altania [Altanian]): Magocracy, all inhabitants have innate magickal abilities
Races- Altanian
Arcanist, Spellhunter, Spellsworn, Spellsword, Spellfrenzied, Spellguardian
Xarata[Xaratu] (Lara Kai [Larakese]): Oriental flavour, legendary martial arts
Races- Larakese
Ronin, Ninja, Sohei, Wu Jen, Martial Artist, Ascetic, Samurai
Tymadeau[Tymadish] (Rowain[Rowaini]): Medieval flavour, traditionalist
Races- Rowaini, Byblan
Knight, Troubadour, Jester, Witch, Swashbuckler, Sage
Rhapsodia[Rhapt] (Sonata[Sonatan]): World controlled by music and song
Races- Melodian, Harmonian
Soulsinger, Treesinger, Bladesinger, Oathsinger, Truthsinger, Spellsinger
Kanath[Kanather] (Eldiz[Eldish]): Cosmopolitan Urban Centre, home of the Organization
Races- Dolathi, Immigrants from other Worlds
Planeswalker, Alley Stalker, Bounty Hunter, Eldritch Infiltrator, Marksman, Urban Naturalist
Chuliit[Chuliiti] (Yharaz[Yharzu]): Jungle-covered prehistoric world
Races- Lacerta, Feldori
Totemist, Animist, Shaman, Wild Mage, Soulwarden
Scandaj[Scandajian] (Nardaln[Narlse]): Norse Viking-like setting with islands and longboats
Races- Narlseman, Nibelan, Tralg 
Skald, Berserker, Raider, Wrathbringer, Mystic
Arris[Arrian] (Valthas[Valsian]): Desert world with a few lush oases
Races- Valsian, Mojiin
Dweamoreater, Preserver, Ecomancer, Avenger, Dragonlord
Amaranthia[Amaranthine] (Seelyne[Seelie]): Mystical fey realm populated solely by females
Races- Sidhe, Nymph[Naiad, Dryad, etc]
Classes- Siren, Amazon, Runemaiden. Swanmay, Votress, Enchantress, Nymph
Gyaros [Gyarive] (Praetorianus[Praetorian]): Imperial world with Roman flavour
Races- Praetor, Pleb
Gladiator, Centurion, Templar, Liberator, War Mage
Sancirce[Sancyric] (Putalis[Putal]): Superstitious world dominated by a strong church
Races- Sacra, Vildri
Zealot, Heretic, Inquisitor, Champion, Psalmist
[/SBLOCK]

Oh yeah, and did I mention that there's Spelljamming? Exploration of new worlds is more of the main focus than ship-to-ship combat, but I still have my old Spelljammer books somewhere if I need to dreg them out because the group decides to go find and take on a Witchlight Marauder or two 

And as a teaser, quick info on the Altanian race and the Spellfrenzied class (don't blame me that my chart got all messy; it looks perfect in Notepad, honest!:

[SBLOCK]
Altanian:
+4 INT -2 WIS +4 CHA
Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill, Spellcasting Prodigy, Arcane Armour Proficiency
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Meritocratic magocracy, non-discriminatory except against those with no arcane power, whom they consider inferior
Hair colours (common to rare): shades of blue (dark to light), silver, Eye colours (common to rare): blue, lavender, silver, green


The Spellfrenzied
BAB Fort Ref Will Special Spells/Day Spells Known
+1 +2 +0 +2 Spell Frenzy 1/day 4/2 4/2
+2 +3 +0 +3 5/3 5/2 
+3 +3 +1 +3 Spelltouched 5/4 5/3
+4 +4 +1 +4 Spell Frenzy 2/day 5/5/2 6/3/1
+5 +4 +1 +4 5/5/3 6/4/2
+6/+1 +5 +2 +5 5/5/4/2 7/4/2/1
+7/+2 +5 +2 +5 Spellstruck 5/5/5/3 7/5/3/2
+8/+3 +6 +2 +6 5/5/5/4/2 8/5/3/2/1
+9/+4 +6 +3 +6 Spell Frenzy 3/day 5/5/5/5/3 8/5/4/3/2
+10/+5 +7 +3 +7 Arcane Frenzy 5/5/5/5/4/2 9/5/4/3/2/1
+11/+6/+1 +7 +3 +7 Spellwarped 5/5/5/5/5/3 9/5/5/4/3/2
+12/+7/+2 +8 +4 +8 5/5/5/5/5/4/2 9/5/5/4/3/2/1
+13/+8/+3 +8 +4 +8 Spell Frenzy 4/day 5/5/5/5/5/5/3 9/5/5/4/4/3/2
+14/+9/+4 +9 +4 +9 Frenzied Resilience 5/5/5/5/5/5/4/2 9/5/5/4/4/3/2/1
+15/+10/+5 +9 +5 +9 Spelltwisted 5/5/5/5/5/5/5/3 9/5/5/4/4/4/3/2 
+16/+11/+6/+1 +10 +5 +10 5/5/5/5/5/5/5/4/2 9/5/5/4/4/4/3/2/1
+17/+12/+7/+2 +10 +5 +10 Tireless Frenzy 5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/3 9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/2
+18/+13/+8/+3 +11 +6 +11 Spell Frenzy 5/day 5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/4/2 9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/2/1
+19/+14/+9/+4 +11 +6 +11 Spelltainted 5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/3 9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/3/2
+20/+15/+10/+5 +12 +6 +12 Eldritch Frenzy 5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5 9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/3/3
Spellcasting: A Spellfrenzied casts her spells spontaneously from her list of Spells Known, with CHA as the relevant stat. 
She can cast spells in light armour without any chance of Arcane Spell Failure.
Spell Frenzy: Whenever a Spellfrenzied makes a successful saving throw against a spell or resists it with Spell Resistance, 
she can convert the spell energy into a Spell Frenzy. During a frenzy, the Spellfrenzied gains +4 Strength, 
+2 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves, and the ability to make an extra attack at her highest attack bonus 
if she takes a -2 penalty on all attack rolls. The Spell Frenzy lasts 1 round per spell level absorbed, plus three rounds thereafter.
She can continue to absorb spells during the Frenzy to extend it by making successful saving throws or Spell Resistance checks.
At the end of a Spell Frenzy, the Spellfrenzied is fatigued.
Arcane Frenzy: The bonuses of the frenzy increase to +6 and +3

Frenzied Resilience: While in the frenzy, the Spellfrenzied gains SR 10 + character level

Tireless Frenzy: The Spellfrenzied is no longer fatigued after a frenzy. 

Eldritch Frenzy: The bonuses of the frenzy increase to +8 and +4

Spelltouched: Spellfrenzied sometimes gain strange abilities as a side effect of the twisted arcane energies playing inside them.
Choose from the following list-
False Pretenses- When you succeed on a save against a Charm or Compulsion spell, the caster believes you have failed, the mental link is
established, but you don't have to follow the commands.
Alternate Form- Choose one specific form that you could transform into using the Alter Self spell. Now you can transform yourself between 
your natural form and this form as a Spell-like Ability
Life Leech- Each dying or stable creature within 30 feet of you loses 1 hp each round at the beginning of your turn. You gain the same amount,
and if you rise above your maximum, the excess becomes temporary hp that last for 10 minutes.
Stench of the Dead- You exude a carrion stench that causes any creature directly adjacent to you to need to make a Fortitude Save
DC 12 + CHA mod

Spellstruck: Choose a new ability from the Spelltouched list or one of the following-
Conductivity- Whenever you take damage from an electricity effect, you may send a line of electricity arcing at a single target within 30 feet.
The line deals damage equal to half the damage you took, DC 16 + CHA mod.
Controlled Immolation- Whenever you catch on fire you take no damage from the flames. If you are struck in melee combat, the attacker takes
1d6 damage, and your unarmed attacks also do 1d6 additional damage. The fire persists for 1d4 rounds unless something puts it out.
Photosynthetic Skin- Whenever you are in direct sunlight, you gain a +2 enhancement bonus to Natural Armour.

Spellwarped: Choose a new ability from the Spellstruck list, the Spelltouched list, or one of the following-
Eyes to the Sky- You automatically spot the sensor from scrying spells if it's within 40 feet of you.
Live My Nightmare- Anyone who successfully target the Spellfrenzied with a divination spell gets a glimpse of her twisted mind. This acts like
the Phantasmal Killer spell with DC 14 + CHA mod
Bladeproof Skin- You gain Damage Reduction 3/bludgeoning (so slashing and piercing effects all do 3 less damage to you). However, your skin
gives you an Armour Check penalty of -2 to all the skills normally adversely affected by armour.

Spelltwisted: Choose a new ability from any of the above lists, or one of the following-
Naturalized Denizen- The strange arcane energies coursing through you cause you to always count as native to a particular world or plane.
You can never be affected by Banishment or Dismissal, hedged out by "Protection from" spells, etc.
Polar Chill- As a standard action, you can make the ground icy in a 20-foot radius around you. Balance and Tumble check DCs increase by 5, and
movement in the area is halved. The ice remains for 1 minute unless something melts it.
Breadth of Knowledge- Random divination spells shoot around your brain, making you able to make all Knowledge checks as trained checks. If you
actually have a Knowledge skill, you get +1 to the check instead. 
Omniscient Whispers- A constant, barely audible muttering echoes in your ears, beyond your comprehension. Once per week, you can tune into the
voices to get an answer to a question as the Commune spell. This leaves you exhausted, however.

Spellmaimed: Choose a new ability from any of the above lists, or one of the following-
Extradimensional Hitchhiker- Whenever anyone uses Teleport, Greater Teleport, Plane Shift, or Shadow Walk within 30 feet of you, you can come
along with them for the trip, although you won't know where you are going in advance. If you are the intended recipient of one these spells,
you get two rolls to check the accuracy of the transportation.
Ineluctable Echo- Whenever you are targeted by any Power Word spell or an Area of Effect sound-based spell such as Wail of the Banshee,
the caster hears their own spell and is also affected. This doesn't protect you, however.
Residual Rebound- If you roll a Natural 20 on a save against a targeted spell, it turns back on the caster.
[/SBLOCK]

Reply if interested, as it will require a good number of replies before I commit to making a game. Expect heavy Unearthed Arcana variants; they're what inspired this whole concept. And if you think you've seen those Spellfrenzied abilities before, you have  Oh, and if you're wondering if the name similarities are a coincidence, nope, the Valsian Dragonlords are so psion-sorcerers who can absorb life-energy to power their spells.

I welcome posts of "Rystil, you're a crazy fool. Why did you bother with this?" just as much as "Rystil, you stole my idea and I'm suing for intellectual property infringment!" or "Rystil, this is a great idea! Why didn't I think of it before?" or even "Rystil, why do you even post here; we don't like you."


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll start it off, I guess.  The idea looks very intriguing, and I think I'd be interested in playing in something of this sort (depending on level).  Myself, a mid range level is more preferable.  Actually - Scratch that, really anything level wise would be fine in this.  It might no be bad developing the characters from the ground up considering all of the different nuances that are going on here.

I 'll go with . . . 


> "Rystil, this is a great idea! Why didn't I think of it before?"




  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'll start it off, I guess. The idea looks very intriguing, and I think I'd be interested in playing in something of this sort (depending on level). Myself, a mid range level is more preferable. Actually - Scratch that, really anything level wise would be fine in this. It might no be bad developing the characters from the ground up considering all of the different nuances that are going on here.
> 
> I 'll go with . . .
> 
> ...



I'd prefer starting at level 1 (which is still pretty darn powerful  )

And thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd prefer starting at level 1 (which is still pretty darn powerful  )




I'm not much for level 1...  I think I've started at level one once in the last year but this might work then again everything running around should be this powerful so the balance is the same and maybe I should worry about PC death.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 18, 2005)

This seems quite interesting.

I would be interested in playing in this type of campaign. Always wanted to try Spelljamming, but never got a chance to play it.

So, my vote is: 


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Rystil, this is a great idea!  Why didn't I think of it before?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> This seems quite interesting.
> 
> I would be interested in playing in this type of campaign. Always wanted to try Spelljamming, but never got a chance to play it.
> 
> So, my vote is:



 Thanks!  This setting is not quite "Real" Spelljamming, since I won't be using anything from the Spelljammer setting except the concept of Spelljamming (although you could see it as "Real" Spelljamming in a different set of crystal spheres, I suppose).  That's why I call it Neospelljamming


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I won't be using anything from the Spelljammer setting except the concept of Spelljamming




That's fine. I really like the concept of Spelljamming, but there were some things about the general setting that I did not like. It doesn't sound like you will be keeping any of the stuff I did not really appreciate.


----------



## Keia (Apr 19, 2005)

All things considered . . . I'm interested.  

Level one works . . . though hit points might be an issue.  Perhaps a 1/2 a hit die per ECL that fades with each real level taken might mitigate that a bit, as a suggestion - if necessary.

Now I'm all interested in all of the various worlds and classes and races and stuff !!!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, all the races are probably somewhere around ECL +2, and gestalt is estimated around ECL +2 as well (by the conservative estimates.




If you've gestalted everything in the game there should be no ECL...  It’s balanced within itself and the same thing pretty much goes for the races, if they’re all ECL +2 then it’s balanced within itself…

So it still comes down to having very few hit points (first level HPs) and still being one very bad roll from a dead character…  That's not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> All things considered . . . I'm interested.
> 
> Level one works . . . though hit points might be an issue.  Perhaps a 1/2 a hit die per ECL that fades with each real level taken might mitigate that a bit, as a suggestion - if necessary.
> 
> ...



 I'm open to starting at level 1 or 2 (or maybe 3) depending on interest; I'd really rather not start above level.  I also have approximately 10 adventures depending upon interest, ranging from battle-intensive to roleplaying.  Add here's a quick teaser on the Chuliiti races:
[SBLOCK]
Lacerta:
+2 STR -2 DEX +2 INT +4 WIS
Natural Attacks, +3 Natural Armour, Totem Affinity, +2 Balance (tail)
Type- Monstrous Humanoid, genderless, reproduces through reincarnation
Society- Tribal, usually led by a wise elder shaman
Appear as humanoid dinosaurs, skin colours are typically greens or oranges, although red and pink are not unknown

Feldori:
+4 DEX +4 CON -2 INT -2 WIS +2 CHA (+2 to any stat from Paternal Power)
Paternal Power, Luck Affinity, +2 Balance (tail)
Type- Humanoid, female only, reproduces by absorption of foreign DNA through blood taken in by front incisors
Society- Tribal, often led by the most skilled or persuasive
Appear as catlike humanoids, green feline eyes, many possible hair colours depending on paternal DNA 
[/SBLOCK]
And brief descriptions of the Amaranthian classes
[SBLOCK]
Siren- A powerful sorceress who uses the power of her songs to bend the minds and hearts of those around her, and she is full of useful skills and information from her time spent among social circles.
Amazon- A skillful, stealthy, and mighty warrior-maiden known for using her natural surroundings to her advantage.  They live in the jungles far from Seelyne
Runemaiden/Runetemptress- A mighty warrior devoted to the arcane mysteries of Amaranthia, she draws runes to invoke her powers, and others can use them as well
Swanmay- The warrior-maidens of Seelyne, who are known for their love of animals; they can even transform into swan form.
Votress- A holy maiden devoted to one of the fey lords, often Titania; she forswears the use of weapons and perfects her mind and body in her mistress's service
Enchantress- Often the most politically important Amaranthian, they wield many and various magicks, and are among the best magic item crafters in the Known Spheres.  Each has a signature spell nexus that she carries with her wherever she goes.  Unfortunately, they are rather clueless when it comes to combat.
Nymph- Not to say that Naiads, Dryads, Oreads, Haliai, Oceanids, Nereids, Meliai, Epimeliads, Daphniai, Aurai, Anthousa, and Lampiads cannot take other classes, but this class embodies the spirit of the nymph.  Members are skillful and emphasise their ties to nature, while simultaneously gaining powers associated with the Monster Manual nymph.
 [/SBLOCK]

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If you've gestalted everything in the game there should be no ECL... It’s balanced within itself and the same thing pretty much goes for the races, if they’re all ECL +2 then it’s balanced within itself…
> 
> So it still comes down to having very few hit points (first level HPs) and still being one very bad roll from a dead character… That's not really my cup of tea.



There is no ECL as you correctly guessed, and see my post about being open to starting at level 2 (or maybe 3). Oh, and I use the "not dead til -Con score" rule for death


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There is no ECL as you correctly guessed, and see my post about being open to starting at level 2 (or maybe 3). Oh, and I use the "not dead til -Con score" rule for death




Its okay, I’m rather interested in this game no matter what level...  (I’m just not a fan of CoC or other games will you’ll be remaking alot of PCs.)


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2005)

Sounds like fun! 

I only played Spelljammer very shortly (one-half campaign or so), but I found it a pretty cool concept back then. 

Not sure how I'll like the custom classes, as I prefer "open" classes, which can be used for a variety of concepts, over "tight" classes, which really only cover a rather small amount of concepts (hope you understand, what I mean).

About the level, I'd generally (in PbP) start at a not too low level, since leveling up traditionally is _extremely_ slow, anyways, and even with Gestalt, level 1 characters tend to have rather little abilities. It's just more fun, if you have at least a few things you can do decently enough.

So, I'd go with 3rd level. Not overly high (I don't really like making characters of extremely high levels, anyways), but high enough to grant some options in play and lets the class differences have an impact on the game.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 19, 2005)

It looks interesting but without a better knowledge of what is what (race/class wise) I'd be fumbling blind on any sort of choice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun!
> 
> I only played Spelljammer very shortly (one-half campaign or so), but I found it a pretty cool concept back then.
> 
> ...



 That makes sense.  I've never GMed PbP before so your arguments for starting at level 3 are quite reasonable and I hadn't thought of them well enough beofre posting 

As for the classes, they are somewhat more closed in their concept, but mostly only to give them more flavour.  In reality, the Spellfrenzied, for instance, can portray a variety of arcane/rage concepts, and I guess my hope is that breadth of class choices could help make up for classes that are slightly more specialised.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> It looks interesting but without a better knowledge of what is what (race/class wise) I'd be fumbling blind on any sort of choice.



 Heh, I'd like to say that I'm doing it to prevent metagaming, but really, its because most of the stuff is on paper rather than my computer, and worse still it isn't here in Cambridge.  What I've put up in spoilers has been either reconstructed from memory or dredged out of e-mails to my playtesters


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Its okay, I’m rather interested in this game no matter what level...  (I’m just not a fan of CoC or other games will you’ll be remaking alot of PCs.)



 I don't  like making people remake PCs, in general.  For instance, even though my main campaign right now has had probably nearly 50 character deaths in the years it took to raise to level 18ish, not one person has had to remake due to permanent character loss.  That's just my policy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's just my policy.




Well I think death does have its place in even the least life threatening of games but I do like the policy and as I said before I am rather interested in the game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I think death does have its place in even the least life threatening of games but I do like the policy and as I said before I am rather interested in the game.



 I've had four yesses and a sideways maybe.  I'm going to need one or two more before I commit myself to the task of typing everything up (I'd like six people, but I figure 5 yesses might yield 6 PCs if I actually put up a recruiting sign)...then again, if I can get away with having people select their race/class combo based on the abstracts, it would save me a lot of time and effort


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2005)

Maybe you can make a very rough overview of the races/classes, i.e.

Spellfrenzy - Similar to "Barbarian/Sorcerer"; instead of raging, frenzy (UA rage variant) can be entered whenever a spell is successfully resisted.

Just a sentence or two, so we have a rough idea what the class is. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Apr 19, 2005)

I'd be interested if there is a spot available


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Maybe you can make a very rough overview of the races/classes, i.e.
> 
> Spellfrenzy - Similar to "Barbarian/Sorcerer"; instead of raging, frenzy (UA rage variant) can be entered whenever a spell is successfully resisted.
> 
> ...



 That is my current plan.  Here's that information on the Amaranthian classes I presented earlier.

[SBLOCK]
Siren- Similar to a Sorcerer/Bard, they use song-magic and social skills to get ahead.  Technically, there's nothing stopping them from taking sorcerer spells that don't match the class's flavour, but all of their spells require verbal components, even the sorcerer ones.  They also gain limited use of the Spelldancer/Spellsinger ability to spend extra casting time to add metamagic to certain spells.
Amazon- Similar to a Ranger/Rogue, but using so many different UA variants that she winds up with the fighter's retinue of feats as well but no SA.   
Runemaiden/Runetemptress- Passingly similar to Paladin/Wizard, the fact that the class combination requires the use of all 6 stats to pull off effectively caused me to retool it greatly.  Now they can prepare their spells in runes ahead of time or draw runes in the air if they didn't write them down (the latter takes at least two rounds).  Anyone can activate the Runemaiden's rune, but they use the minimum of her caster level or their own effective caster level for this purpose (which will usually be lower among adventuring companions), and they can't use the rune at all if their effective caster level is too low.
Swanmay- Similar to a Druid/Fighter, she receives bonus feats, nature-based casting,  an animal companion, and eventually the ability to become a swan.
Votress- Similar to a Cleric/Monk, they use their great Wisdom to rule their minds and bodies.
Enchantress- Passingly similar to a cleric/wizard, except not really, but that was where I started.  They get d6 HD, and do not get as many proficiencies as the cleric, and they have a signature spell nexus instead of a familiar.  Furthermore, they cast their cleric spells using the UA variant of prepared spells that was basically directly copied from AU and they cast their wizard spells using Spell Points with the fatigue variant.
Nymph- Similar to a Druid/Rogue, but instead of gaining sneaky, stealing type stuff, all the rogue abilities have been replaced with nymph-related stuff.  So I guess the only thing it keeps from the Rogue is the 8 SP per level.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I'd be interested if there is a spot available



 Well that makes five then   I'll be here waiting for more, but that's enough to convince me to put up a Recruitment thread.  Not yet though.  Its going to be about a month before I can make the game, as I'm working on the Eyros Campaign Setting for Lion's Den until then .  I'll be in this thread chatting about it the whole time though, for those who are interested


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh, and I'm just randomly throwing out this info mostly (except for the Spellfrenzied; that one was in an e-mail).  I guess I like fey   So if anyone has any favourites from the list upon which they'd like to see me expound in a teaser, I'm open to suggestions


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll be in this thread chatting about it the whole time though, for those who are interested




I would be interested in: (see my notes in brackets)

*Amazon*- but no SA. (What's SA?)
*Nymph*- while simultaneously gaining powers associated with the Monster Manual nymph. (I've often wanted to play a nymph but not with that LA...   )
*Runemaiden/Runetemptress* - (Was interested in this but your post made them sound insanely complex.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would be interested in: (see my notes in brackets)
> 
> *Amazon*- but no SA. (What's SA?)
> *Nymph*- while simultaneously gaining powers associated with the Monster Manual nymph. (I've often wanted to play a nymph but not with that LA...   )
> *Runemaiden/Runetemptress* - (Was interested in this but your post made them sound insanely complex.)



 Sneak Attack= SA.

As for the Nymph, I also like playing fey.  Heh, that's one of the reasons I picked Shalah in HttBT.  If you can't _be_ a fey, the next best thing....You' may be happy to know that all those types of nymphs I mentioned in the description are playable Amaranthian races 

Runemaiden: Much simpler than I made it out to be because I'm just bad at obfuscating things.  Instead of memorising spells, you write them on runes (the same number as usual for a wizard+paladin).  Then anyone can invoke the runes.  And if you don't want to commit to wizard preparation inflexibility, you can leave the rest of the runes in your head instead of writing them down and cast them like an AU caster (but then it takes 2 rounds).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sneak Attack= SA.




Doh...  fighter feats for SA then...  What else does she have?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for the Nymph, I also like playing fey.  Heh, that's one of the reasons I picked Shalah in HttBT.  If you can't _be_ a fey, the next best thing....




 True but I'm rather horrible...  I've used the Half-Nymph template for four PbP characters now, not to mention a cohort, five if you want to consider the fact that I ran the "same" character as a Epic level character and later as a first level character cause I liked the character so much.   (Unfortunately Jarval's many and most recently prolonged absence from ENworld has placed a serious dampener in that game.  )



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Runemaiden: Much simpler than I made it out to be because I'm just bad at obfuscating things.




Hmmm that does sound cool...  and I love Divine Grace.  Though I'm not too found of arcane caster, haven't played anything more powerful than a bard in 3rd edition, I really like this concept. 

Then again, I liked all the above concepts…  Maybe its time to get a second or third account.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

> True but I'm rather horrible... I've used the Half-Nymph template for four PbP characters now, not to mention a cohort, five if you want to consider the fact that I ran the "same" character as a Epic level character and later as a first level character cause I liked the character so much.  (Unfortunately Jarval's many and most recently prolonged absence from ENworld has placed a serious dampener in that game.  )




Hahaha.  You...uhh...nymphomaniac!  You should see my Face to Face game!  We have to wit the following fey stuff:

*Pixie Ninja/Assassin Cohort (of the Flying Blue Azer)
*Wild Elf Shaman Cohort died saving the Frenzied Berserker, Reincarnated, rolled "DM's Choice" = Nymph
*Alternate Dimension where some binary events happened opposite, so Frenzied Berserker was reincarnated as a Nymph when he died saving Shaman
*Laryana, half-nymph [my homebrewed variant that soooo came out before the Dragon Magazine one] daughter of the FB (who is nigh invincible...)
*Cornelia, the very-confused result of an evil elf/shade/baatezu Archmage who wanted the Divine Grace ability of the nymph and so combined with one using an Alchemist's Apparatus, but then got displaced by a Telepath, leaving the bewildered nymph with most of the arcane power of the archmage
*The ancient Empire of Dark Sidhe that the characters explored, including a battle with the Shadow Lich king...
*...And more



> Doh... fighter feats for SA then... What else does she have?




She has 8 SP, full BAB, the feats, new combat styles, some new abilities, and FE is changed up a bit.  No ranger spells.  And of course all good saves but Will.



> Hmmm that does sound cool... and I love Divine Grace.  Though I'm not too found of arcane caster, haven't played anything more powerful than a bard in 3rd edition, I really like this concept.




We all love Divine Grace.  The evil archmage PC in my campaign was basically eliminated from the world by trying to get it...



> Then again, I liked all the above concepts… Maybe its time to get a second or third account.




Sneaky sneaky, I'm going to have to look out if a "Shutter Blatherstone" or something tries to join  

And if you think that there's too many interesting concepts now, wait til I haul in all the other classes


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahaha.  You...uhh...nymphomaniac!




Yeah that's me! 

Well you've seen Samira, my other half-nymphs.

Loviana, a corrupter (see dragon magazine for this unholy warrior class) that was a steadfast follower of Loviatar that rather enjoyed corrupting the faithful of other deities in rather profane and physical ways.  (She was the sole survival of a vile game and is enjoying her own solo game where she seeks redemption from her wicked past.)

Brystasia, the epic level Sunite (paladin/favored soul combination) that was an ECL 21 but her lowest save was her will save…  At 27 (No magic beyond inert magic from books and of course divine grace)  She was also the character remade for the solo game with Jarval.

Autumnleaves, proving that the Healer class from the miniatures handbook is weak but fun…  The game thread is on the “other forum” but she might be the most fun character I’ve ever played. 




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She has 8 SP, full BAB, the feats, new combat styles, some new abilities, and FE is changed up a bit.  No ranger spells.  And of course all good saves but Will.




Woot!  No spells! 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We all love Divine Grace.  The evil archmage PC in my campaign was basically eliminated from the world by trying to get it...




I've lost to many character's to poor rolls on my saves. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And if you think that there's too many interesting concepts now, wait til I haul in all the other classes




I'm not sure if I will be able to contain myself...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

> Brystasia, the epic level Sunite (paladin/favored soul combination) that was an ECL 21 but her lowest save was her will save… At 27 (No magic beyond inert magic from books and of course divine grace) She was also the character remade for the solo game with Jarval.




Reminds me of a character I converted from 2E for one of my players.  He had played her for something like 6 years, and so she was slightly epic (ah the good old days when levelling took forever).  She had something like 46 Charisma, which she managed to apply to her saves and AC with Contemplative and Mystic Wanderer.  Not to mention her level in Monk, but then, she had originally been built using Player's Option, so she legitimately needed that to complete her concept and wasn't just cherrydipping for Wisdom to AC 




> I've lost to many character's to poor rolls on my saves.




Bwahaha .  Look at it this way: Losing a character == you get to try another concept 



> Autumnleaves, proving that the Healer class from the miniatures handbook is weak but fun… The game thread is on the “other forum” but she might be the most fun character I’ve ever played.




Quite weak, and yes very fun.  IMC let them cast using Spell Points to make up for it 



> Loviana, a corrupter (see dragon magazine for this unholy warrior class) that was a steadfast follower of Loviatar that rather enjoyed corrupting the faithful of other deities in rather profane and physical ways. ops: (She was the sole survival of a vile game and is enjoying her own solo game where she seeks redemption from her wicked past.)




Ah, reminds me of one of my characters...too bad Wizards didn't like her story enough to accept it in that Loviatar-story contest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> she had originally been built using Player's Option, so she legitimately needed that to complete her concept and wasn't just cherrydipping for Wisdom to AC




Ouch!  The character above was built with a 36 buy I think but only started with 6 Points in her charisma.  (She got it up to 31.) 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahaha .  Look at it this way: Losing a character == you get to try another concept




At the table top death isn't so bad...  In PbP where I can spend a week making a background and such it’s not something I can shrug off as easy as you. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quite weak, and yes very fun.  IMC let them cast using Spell Points to make up for it




Ahh she was given spontaneous casting of healing spells and little else but truth be told she's not suppose to be all that powerful…  It doesn’t make character sense for her to be anything other than a support character.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

> Ahh she was given spontaneous casting of healing spells and little else but truth be told she's not suppose to be all that powerful… It doesn’t make character sense for her to be anything other than a support character.




Even with the SP, she wasn't very powerful, but at least she had exactly the healing the party needed, when they needed it.  That said, the players in my 18-20th-level level campaign are drooling about the chance to get a level 20 Healer cohort soon.  (check out the level 20 ability, its Supernatural!  Look ma--no components!)



> At the table top death isn't so bad... In PbP where I can spend a week making a background and such it’s not something I can shrug off as easy as you.




Speed, improvising, and rules-knowledge are my only appreciable skills, so I can make background and stuff very quickly if needed, even doing so over the shoulders of a group of players to speed them all up...like the time I had two TPKs in one night (and thus started three games)...not the brightest group I ever played with, mind you.  One of the games was a playtest of this GesNeoSpejam setting, and the Spellsword was a little bit obsessed with Charm Person, even after the Spellfrenzied warned him that he was playing his character with a flaw where he always goes into Frenzy on a successful save against hostile magic...the Spellfrenzied got a crit with his greataxe...The other one, they were level 3 characters killed by a band of 8 humdrum MM goblins, who attacked them crossbows.  In the one that survived, they all made half-fey characters (using my homebrew templates) and the half-dryad and the half-nymph spent half the game RPing their stay in a luxuriant inn using the money from the unconscious half-pixie and half-dark-sidhe...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (check out the level 20 ability, its Supernatural!  Look ma--no components!)




True very true...  I think my character is more looking forward to level 8. 

Me myself, I'm a simple man...  I just want a 17th level favored soul.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True very true...  I think my character is more looking forward to level 8.
> 
> Me myself, I'm a simple man...  I just want a 17th level favored soul.



 Yeah, but you don't know my players...they've spent almost half a million gold on True Resurrections.

As for Favoured souls, don't they only get 9th-level spells at level 18?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you don't know my players...they've spent almost half a million gold on True Resurrections.




ouch....



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for Favoured souls, don't they only get 9th-level spells at level 18?




Don't know but they sprout wings at that level!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ouch....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know but they sprout wings at that level!



 They only accept True Rezes for themselves, their cohorts, and their NPC allies.  They figure that if 5 GP = 1 XP, then a True Rez is worth the price after level 5.

Heh, if you had just wanted to fly around, you could have gotten it much sooner as a Warlock


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, if you had just wanted to fly around, you could have gotten it much sooner as a Warlock




No, I want the wings!   Mostly because wings are cool and I prefer angelic feathery wings...


----------



## silentspace (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil, I have a few thoughts... what might be easiest is for me to give them in terms of standard classes, and you can help me choose one of your class/race combos?

The first is a gestalt fighter/rogue or fighter/monk.  Basically high BAB + either SA or flurry, and skills. A melee machine. 

Another idea is a halfling or goblin mounted warrior. Complete Warrior has the worg listed as an improved familiar   So I'm thinking of something like a cavalier/halfling outrider/wizard (just enough wizard levels to get the worg familiar) character, with some sort of pumped-up special mount/familiar/cohort

Or a fighter/paladin/cleric/hammer of moradin dwarf.  

I guess they are all of the same theme - the uber melee fighter, leaving the spellcasting and the diplomacy to others.    Any thoughts?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Rystil, I have a few thoughts... what might be easiest is for me to give them in terms of standard classes, and you can help me choose one of your class/race combos?
> 
> The first is a gestalt fighter/rogue or fighter/monk.  Basically high BAB + either SA or flurry, and skills. A melee machine.
> 
> ...



 No dwarves, halflings, or goblins.  Well except as "lesser-races who might make cameo appearances."

As for classes, your first idea (skillful fighter) would go well with:

Gladiator (Praetorianus), Raider (Nardaln), Martial Artist (Lara Kai), Swashbuckler (Rowain), Ronin (Lara Kai), Soulwarden/Soulreaver (Chuliit), Sohei (Lara Kai), Liberator/Oppressor (Preatorianus), Amazon (Amaranthia), Alley Stalker (Eldiz), Bounty Hunter (Eldiz)     

Second (mounted):

Knight (Rowain), Champion (Sancirce), or maybe Raider or Warmage with Reduce Person (Praetorianus)

Third (fighter/paladin/clericish of some sort):

Zealot (Sancirce), Totemist (Chuliit), Wrathbringer/Hatebringer (Nardaln), Templar (Praetorianus), Champion, Inquisitor (Sancirce), Swanmay (Amaranthia), Preserver (Valthas), Animist (Chuliit), Knight, Samurai (Lara Kai), Soulwarden, Avenger/Hatesower (Valthas), Liberator


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Whoops!  Just realised that you were putting the races in the terms of basic races.  Lessee what I can find:

Nibelan are very dwarflike, and they're also the only size small race, so they're the most like halflings and goblins in that aspect I guess.

If you wanted halfling for high Dex instead of size, though, Larakese, Melodians, Harmonians, maybe Dolathi (their stats shift around, they're shapeshifters), Feldori, Narlsemen, Sidhe, some Nymphs (based on type), Plebs, and Vildri all have Dex bonuses.  Of those, none of the Melodian/Harmonian classes fits any of your concepts at all, leaving the others.

According to my playtest statistics, the best race/class combo for "uberest me smashing you and no be doing nothing else" is Tralg Berserker, despite the fact that Tralgs are forced to take their first level in humanoid, with no gestalt.  This is likely to have something to do with the fact that Tralgs are size large.  Of course the -4 to all mental stats might hurt a bit


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Hmmm....here's a toss-up for everyone involved in the discussion:  

What style of adventure would you guys like to see in this setting?(I have a few ideas already in mind, but we'll see where this leads)

Exploration/Mission-based with a mix of roleplaying and light combat (exempli gratia "Rescue the lost operative") 

Stealth-and-Combat-based (e.g. "Infiltrate and destroy the enemy organisation headquarters")

Roleplaying-and-Intrigue-based (e.g. "Uncover the hidden conspiracy")

Something else?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 20, 2005)

The first with a mix of the latter two? 

As for classes, I generally like rogues and arcane spellcasters (esp. the sorcerer).
The Spellfrenzy also looks quite nice, as I would also like to play some kind of fighter-mage.
The Siren also sounds interesting as does the Eldritch Infiltrator. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> The first with a mix of the latter two?




Two points for Thanee the telepath!   (My thoughts exactly)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Two points for Thanee the telepath!  (My thoughts exactly)



Hurray! That's good because that's what my current prebuilt adventure is.  Heck, since I already have that one, it might be theoretically possible to GM it without waiting on my return from Cambridge, assuming I wasn't forced to recreate more of the class/race info than necessary


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2005)

Okay, my interest would be in one of the following:

Altanian Arcanist or Spellsword
Larakese ninja (who doesn't need to play a ninja every now and then)
A XXX Marksman (some race that would help the class)
Avenger and Dragonlord both sound interesting.
a Praetor Gladiator
A Champion

More info please! Pretty please !  

Keia


----------



## Thanee (Apr 20, 2005)

Those worlds would come the closest to my likings, judging from the information provided so far:

Vanarca[Vanarcan] (Altania [Altanian]): Magocracy, all inhabitants have innate magickal abilities
Tymadeau[Tymadish] (Rowain[Rowaini]): Medieval flavour, traditionalist
Kanath[Kanather] (Eldiz[Eldish]): Cosmopolitan Urban Centre, home of the Organization

Eldritch Infiltrator has the sound of a class I might like. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 20, 2005)

Some kind of Druid/Ranger, Druid/Fighter or Druid/Bard would be pretty cool. As for the race, it would depend on which one would be most appropriate to the above combinations.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay, my interest would be in one of the following:
> 
> Altanian Arcanist or Spellsword
> Larakese ninja (who doesn't need to play a ninja every now and then)
> ...



 Since you asked so nicely 

Blurb on one of the classes you mentioned (which I happened to find in an e-mail I sent to a playtester last year; hurray for saving my e-mails):

Marksman-  Often Dolathi and always Eldish, marksman are masters at ranged combat, not snipers.  They are known for amazing feats of archery, and the greatest can sometimes shoot more than one arrow every second.  Their fascination with ranged combat is strong enough to overcome the universal caution towards the Alvasi, new weapons developed jointly by an Altanian arcanist, a Valsian dragon lord, and a Sidhe enchantress in order to combat the Praetorian deathgrip on magical weapons.

And the following blurbs that I made up just now (so they're shorter):

Arcanist- The undisputed masters of the arcane, they make up the ruling caste of the Altanian magocracy.  Arcanists supplement their innate Altanian magical talent with additional arcane power from years of study.

Ninja- Stealthy and skilled in unarmed combat and the use of the ever-popular "ninja-weapons" Ninja are masters of the unseen, and their strikes from the shadows take advantage of their victims' unpreparedness.

Avenger- Often Mojiin but occassionally Valsian, the Avengers are powerful martial combatants who champion the protection of the natural world from dangerous threats.  The evil version of the Avenger is the Hatesower 

(I forgot to mention that some of these have evil versions; the evil Runemaiden is the Runetemptress)

Dragonlord- Sorcerer-psions who twist the two arts together until they become one, Dragonlords can defile the surrounding wildlife to augment their own power 

Gladiator- One of the only lower-class occupations that is more likely to be occupied by Praetors than Plebs (because most Warmages wouldn't build a Pleb and then just surrender her to the gladiatorial pits--I may have forgotten to mention that Plebs were constructs, but they are--and this was made before Eberron, so no, I didn't copy the Warforged concept, just like my Dweamoureaters came well before Jesse Decker's Spellthief  ).  Some Gladiators live for the roar of the crowd, although others were forced into the life, but all Gladiators are known for their flashy moves and ability to "enter the zone" in combat.

Champion- The ultimate paragon of deific divine magic, the Champion is a force for good in the cosmos, combining mastery of combat with strength of faith.  Although their faith is strong, some Champions tend to be more accepting of non-believers than Inquisitors and Zealots, which causes them sometimes to be viewed with suspicion by the highest authorities of the Church of Circe.  The oevil counterpart of Champion is Villain.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Those worlds would come the closest to my likings, judging from the information provided so far:
> 
> Vanarca[Vanarcan] (Altania [Altanian]): Magocracy, all inhabitants have innate magickal abilities
> Tymadeau[Tymadish] (Rowain[Rowaini]): Medieval flavour, traditionalist
> ...



 Ya, from your comment about liking Rogues and arcane casters, I was going to suggest Eldritch Infiltrators too   Dolathi (shape-shifting cosmopolitan beings native to Kanath) are more-or-less the only Eldritch Infiltrators, and they are very good at it.  In my first playtest, Foresight the Eldritch Infiltrator saved the Samurai and the Enchantress from certain death by a combination of Bluffing, Ventriloquism, and Ghost Sound


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Some kind of Druid/Ranger, Druid/Fighter or Druid/Bard would be pretty cool. As for the race, it would depend on which one would be most appropriate to the above combinations.



 You want Treesinger, Animist, and Swanmay then, although Totemist and Preserver are close as well.  Melodians make good Treesingers, Lacerta are good Animists, various Nymphs are good Swanmays, Lacerta again are good Totemists, and Mojiin are good Preservers, although Valsians aren't too bad at it if they try.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

I guess I should do a teaser with quick descriptions of all the races, so everyone can see which one they think is cool with a bit more than just a name  I left out al the special abilities from most of the races except the Altanians, which I already gave you, and the Dolathi, which have only the one simple ability (alternate form):

[SBLOCK]
Altanian:
+4 INT -2 WIS +4 CHA
Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill, Spellcasting Prodigy, Arcane Armour Proficiency
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Meritocratic magocracy, non-discriminatory
Hair colours (common to rare): shades of blue (dark to light), silver, Eye colours (common to rare): blue, lavender, silver, green

Larakese:
+4 DEX +4 WIS -2 CHA
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Filial piety, elders and wisdom held in esteem, otherwise by clan
Hair colours: Always black, Eye colours: brown/black

Rowaini:
+2/+0 STR M/F, +2/+0 CON M/F, -2/-0 INT M/F, +0/+2 WIS M/F, +4 CHA
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Male-dominated medieval monarchy
Hair colours (common to rare): Browns, Black, Ruddy Auburn, Blonde, Eye colours (common to rare): Brown, Grey, Green, Hazel, Blue

Byblan:
-2 STR, -4 CON, +4 INT, +4 WIS, +4 CHA 
Type- Outsider, genderless, reproduces through ascension, involving studying forgotten lore
Society- Solitary, don't care much for government so tend to live with what the Rowaini decide
No hair, rubbery greyish-blue skin, large black eyes

Melodian:
-2 STR +2 DEX -2 CON +4 WIS +4 CHA
Type- Humanoid, female only, reproduces through the Song of Life ceremony 
Society- Peaceful cooperative ruled jointly by all Melodians
Hair and Eye colours tend to be vibrant, crystalline colours, statuesque, finely chiseled features

Harmonian: 
+2 STR +2 DEX +2 CON -4 WIS +4 CHA
Type- Humanoid, male only, reproduces through the Song of Life ceremony
Society- Subordinates in the Melodian cooperative
Hair and eye colours tend to be translucent and pale colours, shorter than Melodians with subtle features

Dolathi:
Physical Stats: two +2 and one -2, Mental Stats: two +2 and one -2 [floating bonuses change with the Dolathi's form, if you put the +2 and the -2 in the same stat, you get +0 in that one. Putting both +2s in the same stat yields +4 and two -2s, even though that doesn't add up]
Alternate forms [Humanoid only]
Type- Abberation[Shapeshifter], can change gender, reproduces as assumed form
Society- Confusing, evershifting hierarchy. Only the archduke's position at the top is ever stable
Appearance as assumed form

Lacerta:
+2 STR -2 DEX +2 INT +4 WIS
Type- Monstrous Humanoid, genderless, reproduces through reincarnation
Society- Tribal, usually led by a wise elder shaman
Appear as humanoid dinosaurs, skin colours are typically greens or oranges, although red and pink are not unknown

Feldori:
+4 DEX +4 CON -2 INT -2 WIS +2 CHA (+2 to any stat from Paternal Power)
Type- Humanoid, female only, reproduces by absorption of foreign DNA
Society- Tribal, often led by the most skilled or persuasive
Appear as catlike humanoids, green feline eyes, many possible hair colours

Narlseman:
+4/+2 STR M/F, +4 DEX, +2/+0 CON M/F, -4 WIS, +0/+4 CHA M/F

Type- Humanoid, male-dominated, reproduces as human

Nibelan:
+2 STR +4 CON +4 WIS -4 CHA

Type- Humanoid, male only, reproduces as human

Tralg:
+8 STR -2 DEX +4 CON -4 INT -2 WIS -4 CHA 
Type- Giant, male only, reproduces as human with a DC 25 Fort Save or the mother dies 
Society- Rudimentary society ruled by the strongest
Appear as large, often grotesque, brutes. Skin colour varies by tribe, from brown to green

Valsian:
-2 CON +4 INT +4 CHA

Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society-


Mojiin:
+4 STR -2 CON +4 WIS
Type- Dragon, reproduces through tapping into the Arrian life-force
Society-


Sidhe:
-2 STR +2 DEX -2 CON +4 INT +4 CHA
Type- Fey, female only, reproduces through the trinity ritual
Society- Nearly moneyless harmonious society, somewhat meritocraticly elitist
Appearance- Delicately beautiful, rich, colourful hair and eyes

Nymph:
(stats as type)
Type- Fey, female only, generated by Amaranthian natural energy
Society- Peaceful society of equals, based on friendship and favors
Appearance- Vibrantly beautiful, hair and eye colours depend on type

Praetor:
+4 STR -2 DEX +4 INT

Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society-

Pleb:
+2 STR +2 DEX +2 CON 

Type- Construct, crafted by Praetorian War Mages

Sacra:
+2 CON -2 INT +4 WIS +2 CHA

Type- Humanoid, female-dominant, reproduces as human

Vildri:
+4 DEX -2 CON +4 INT 

Type- Plant, reproduces asexually by budding, pollenation can lead to more genetic variation
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2005)

Narrowing the field:

My two favorite choices are the Alterian Arcanist and the Dolathi Marksman.  I like them both . . . so I suppose one will do as the backup character in case something happens to the first!!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Narrowing the field:
> 
> My two favorite choices are the Alterian Arcanist and the Dolathi Marksman.  I like them both . . . so I suppose one will do as the backup character in case something happens to the first!!
> 
> Keia



 Well Arcanists are one of the two classes that have d4 HD (the other being Dragonlord), so you can up your chances of bringing in the alternate if you pick that as your primary


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2005)

I think I'm willing to take the risk.  I would love to see the classes before my final decision . . . but I'm certain it will be one of those two (or both if necessary ).

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I think I'm willing to take the risk.  I would love to see the classes before my final decision . . . but I'm certain it will be one of those two (or both if necessary ).
> 
> Keia



 If I only need to reconstruct two classes per player from memory, that much I can do


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If I only need to reconstruct two classes per player from memory, that much I can do




Or you have have someone in Cambridge mail you the documents . . . it's a little too far for me to drive to get them for you from here. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Or you have have someone in Cambridge mail you the documents . . . it's a little too far for me to drive to get them for you from here.
> 
> Keia



 No, no, I'm in Cambridge (MIT).  The stuff is in Maryland.  Still none too close to Ohio.  And usually nobody can find anything in my piles of papers except me.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 20, 2005)

I've narrowed my choices to three options:

Mojiin Preserver
Melodian Treesinger
Lacerta Totemist

More details on these three combinations would be great.

You mentionned that the Mojiin are Dragons - are they medium-sized? Do they fly? Have a Breath Weapon?

Thanks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> I've narrowed my choices to three options:
> 
> Mojiin Preserver
> Melodian Treesinger
> ...



 For now, a brief bit on the Mojiin: they are humanoid dragons, like half-dragons.  No wings but yes breath weapon, medium sized.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2005)

The Tralg berserker sounds like a lot of fun!  If you think the large size won't be problematic I'd like to give that a try!

Otherwise the Praetorian Gladiator sounds good to me. I see Keia is interested in it too. If she wants it I'll go with something else.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

> The Tralg berserker sounds like a lot of fun! If you think the large size won't be problematic I'd like to give that a try!




K, just be careful of: +8 STR -2 DEX +4 CON -4 INT -2 WIS -4 CHA 
And they also have Light Sensitivity. But they do get Twice their Con bonus to HP at level one, during their Giant level before they can take Berserker.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

> Nymph:
> (stats as type)
> Type- Fey, female only, generated by Amaranthian natural energy
> Society- Peaceful society of equals, based on friendship and favors
> Appearance- Vibrantly beautiful, hair and eye colors depend on type




What are the different stats for each type? (Oh I'll ask about appearances next if need be.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What are the different stats for each type? (Oh I'll ask about appearances next if need be.  )



 On Nymphs (Rystil's Nymphonomicon):

There are so many nymph types that my policy with that has been to invent the stats as there is interest in them.  The one closest to the MM nymph in arrangement of stats would probably be the Naiad, as indeed that is what the MM nymph is.  Nymphs formed from the breezes and clouds have better Dex, flower nymphs have high Cha, tree nymphs have good Wis, and mountain/subterranean nymphs, unlike the others, also have slight bonuses to Str/Con.  Meliai, as the first nymphs, are somewhat more primordial and have lower Int, etc.     

Appearances and colouring are unique to each nymph, as perfect beauty would soon become stale if it was repeated identically hundreds of time, but they are based upon the elemental natural energies which generated them (as follows):

[SBLOCK]
Haliai/Nereids: Sea Nymphs
Naiads: Freshwater Nymphs
Oceanids/Nephelai: Cloud Nymphs
Oreads: Mountain Nymphs
Dryads-
   Meliai: Ash Tree Nymphs
   Hamadryads: Oak Tree Nymphs
   Meliads/Epimelids: Fruit Tree Nymphs
   Daphniai: Laurel Tree Nymphs
Aurai: Breeze Nymphs
Anthousa: Flower Nymphs
Lampaids: Subterranean Nymphs   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What are the different stats for each type? (Oh I'll ask about appearances next if need be.  )



 You cheater!  You asked about appearances when I first checked this thread.  Curse you and your take-back-so-quickly-that-ENWorld-can't-notice-the-edit!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You cheater!  You asked about appearances when I first checked this thread.  Curse you and your take-back-so-quickly-that-ENWorld-can't-notice-the-edit!




I wanted both, I just figured I should be nicer in how I asked it...  

Intrested in:

Aurai: Breeze Nymphs
Anthousa: Flower Nymphs
Oceanids/Nephelai: Cloud Nymphs

And then whatever sort of tree best suits your Amazon.  (not sure if their more topical inclined or not.)


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, from your comment about liking Rogues and arcane casters, I was going to suggest Eldritch Infiltrators too   Dolathi (shape-shifting cosmopolitan beings native to Kanath) are more-or-less the only Eldritch Infiltrators, and they are very good at it.  In my first playtest, Foresight the Eldritch Infiltrator saved the Samurai and the Enchantress from certain death by a combination of Bluffing, Ventriloquism, and Ghost Sound




Definitely sounds like a combination, which would end up in the top rankings for me. 

Alterian Arcanist would also be interesting, depending on what Keia decides upon, or maybe Sidhe Siren, but the Infiltrator is my favorite currently. Would be cool to see a more detailed description of the class, just to find out, if there is anything I really don't like at all, but that's not very likely. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I wanted both, I just figured I should be nicer in how I asked it...
> 
> Intrested in:
> 
> ...



 Nymphonomicon Part 2 (or: Rystil knows too much about women in Greek mythology for his own good):

[SBLOCK]
Aurai: 
-2 Str, +6 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Wis, +2 Cha
Flighty and capricious, breeze nymphs are born from the winds that peregrinate across the vast spaces of Amaranthia.  Graceful and seeming to glide across the ground as they walk, those who take levels in Nymph eventually gain wings, able to soar through the sky like the winds themselves.  They receive symbiosis from resting languidly in areas of high winds, unaffected by the gales compared to mere mortals, save for gentle zephyrs that tousle their hair about, a sensation that the Aurai enjoy.  Aurai colouring depends on which sort of wind they represent, but skin is often creamy white with pastel-coloured hair and eyes.

Anthousa:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Wis, +6 Cha
The loveliest of nymphs, they are sometimes classified together with the cloud nymphs if for no better reason than that they are nurtured by the life-giving rain.  They are delicate and fragile, but kind, although some are good-naturedly prideful of their beauty.  Those who take levels in Nymph receive an additional beauty effect, and they receive symbiosis from luxuriantly resting in a field of flowers, basking in the sunlight or bathing in the nourishing rain; like a vascular plant, the process is expedited based on exposed surface area, so they prefer to do this nude.  Anthousa skin tone varies, although their hair and eyes are always vibrantly coloured, like flowers.

Oceanids/Nephelai: 
-2/-4 Str, +4 Dex, -2 Con, +0/+2 Int, +2/+4 Wis, +4/+2 Cha
Sometimes classed together, the Oceanids are airy cloud nymphs whereas the Nephelai are sly ephemeral mist nymphs.  They are born from the evaporation of water from their father, the ocean, hence the name.  Those who take levels in Nymph eventually gain the ability to enter gaseous form, and they receive symbiosis from rain or fog and mist, respectively.  Oceanids and Nephelai have pale skin and wispy hair, but the Oceanids tend to have more colour in their hair and their eyes, which are wider and kinder, whereas the Nephelai's are narrower and coy.   
[/SBLOCK]

And the Dryad that fits best with Amazon varies depending on what type of Amazon you want to play.  Amazons make good use of many stats, so for instance, the Meliai have the best Strength among Dryads, but they have an Int penalty.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Definitely sounds like a combination, which would end up in the top rankings for me.
> 
> Alterian Arcanist would also be interesting, depending on what Keia decides upon, or maybe Sidhe Siren, but the Infiltrator is my favorite currently. Would be cool to see a more detailed description of the class, just to find out, if there is anything I really don't like at all, but that's not very likely.
> 
> ...



 For Eldritch Infiltrator, think a Sorcerer who has all the Rogue abilities and has sneaky Ex abilities to mask the magic auras of their magic against Detect Magic (Ex because that way you can't detect the ability, of course  ) and pretend that they are casting their spells as if they were some other class (for deep cover as another spellcasting class) and such.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And the Dryad that fits best with Amazon varies depending on what type of Amazon you want to play.  Amazons make good use of many stats, so for instance, the Meliai have the best Strength among Dryads, but they have an Int penalty.




Well I don't like negatives to intelligence and I prefer fast agile fighters to strong power attack hackers but I guess I won't know till I see the dryads.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I don't like negatives to intelligence and I prefer fast agile fighters to strong power attack hackers but I guess I won't know till I see the dryads.



 You'll probably want the Daphniai then.  Meliai get a bit of Strength, Hamas get Con, Meliads get some Cha and Int, and Daphniai have good Dex among the Dryads.  There's also Aigeiroi (black poplar nymphs), Ameploi (grape vine nymphs), Balanis (acorn nymphs), Karyai (hazel-nut nymphs), Kraneiai (cherry-tree nymphs), Moreai (mulberry nymphs), Pteleai (elm nymphs), and Sykei (fig nymphs), if any of those concepts interest you.

Daphniai: 
-2 Str, +4 Dex, +2 Wis, +2 Cha
Named after Daphne, a legendary Dryad who is rumoured to be the first Laurel-Tree Nymph, the Daphniai are often somewhat shy compared to other Nymphs, but quick and agile, often enjoying playful games of tag amongst the trees with their fellows.  Like most Dryads, Daphniai who take levels in Nymph can gain a Treestride ability, and they receive symbiosis from contact with laurel trees, often resting peacefully against the trunk or tangled lovingly within the branches.  Daphniai often have white, green, or pink hair, and eyes of the latter two colours.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> any of those concepts interest you.




As I said they all interest me...    but if I must cherry pick:
Sykei
Karyai 
Ameploi


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As I said they all interest me...    but if I must cherry pick:
> Sykei
> Karyai
> Ameploi



 See now, I was 90% sure you were setting that up to be a pun and were going to say Kraneiai, but you let me down


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> See now, I was 90% sure you were setting that up to be a pun and were going to say Kraneiai, but you let me down



Oops... I forgot to add it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> See now, I was 90% sure you were setting that up to be a pun and were going to say Kraneiai, but you let me down



 OK then, even more nymphs (because you can never have too many nymphs):

[SBLOCK]
Sykei:
+2 Dex, -2 Int, +2 Wis, +4 Cha
Friendly and full of energy, the Sykei enjoy socialising with other nymphs and different sorts of people. Like most Dryads, Sykei who take levels in Nymph can gain a Treestride ability, and they receive symbiosis from contact with fig trees, often chatting good-naturedly with friends under the fig tree's shade. Sykei often have dark violet, nearly black, hair, although red is not unknown, and their eyes tend to be either dark or a mellow pink.

Karyai:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Int, +2 Wis, +4 Cha
The Karyai are coy, alluring nymphs who thrive on passion. Karyai who take levels in Nymph can gain an Attraction ability, which allows them to influence other more easily, and they receive symbiosis from contact with hazelnut trees or by lounging on large piles of the nuts themselves, often good friends with the curious squirrels who enjoy munching on the hazelnuts occassionally. Karyai usually have rich creamy brown hair, the colour of a healthy hazelnut, and their eyes tend to brown or green.  If they were to meet humans, this would make them somewhat easier to disguise as such.

Ameploi:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Int, +4 Cha
The nymphs of the grape vine enjoy new experiences and guiding others towards such, often using their effusive charm to lower their companions' inhibitions.  Some would call them reckless, but their search for new pleasures often keeps them well-informed.  Ameploi who take levels in Nymph gain a Wisdom draining ability, much like the Siren's Intelligence-draining touch, which they use to lower the inhibitions of others who are too much of a stick-in-the-mud for the Ameploi's taste, and they receive symbiosis from entwining themselves among the vines of the grape plant.  Although they do not need to eat, Ameploi enjoy having grapes placed in their mouth while they lie in comfort, savouring the delicious taste and gathering the seeds to help nw vines grow.  Ameploi tend to have hair and eyes of various striking shades of violet, red-violet, and green.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> K, just be careful of: +8 STR -2 DEX +4 CON -4 INT -2 WIS -4 CHA
> And they also have Light Sensitivity. But they do get Twice their Con bonus to HP at level one, during their Giant level before they can take Berserker.




Sweet. Sign me up for that!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Sweet. Sign me up for that!



 Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

RA, are you going to do the Kraneiai for me?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, are you going to do the Kraneiai for me?



Oh, I thought that your request for Kraneiai was just to follow-up on my pun ploy 

[SBLOCK]
Kraneiai:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, +6 Cha
Kraneiai are kind and compassionate, and the typical Kraneia is known for her good-natured ability to make friends with anyone, even those to whose goals she is mortally opposed, always willing to forgive and forget past transgressions and allow people to start anew. Even enemies feel hesitant about attacking a blithe and seemingly-naive Kraneia, so those who take levels in Nymph can gain the ability to give those striking them a morale penalty to attack and damage. They receive symbiosis from contact with cherry trees, and they are always delighted to show a new friend the beautiful rebirth of the cherry trees in the spring. Kraneiai have hair that tends to fall within the range of white to delicate pink to bright red, and their eyes are most commonly a friendly bright-pink. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For Eldritch Infiltrator, think a Sorcerer who has all the Rogue abilities and has sneaky Ex abilities to mask the magic auras of their magic against Detect Magic (Ex because that way you can't detect the ability, of course  ) and pretend that they are casting their spells as if they were some other class (for deep cover as another spellcasting class) and such.




Alright, I don't think there's anything to complain about them (apart from not having full BAB, good Fort save, d10 HD, bonus feats and divine spells, that is ).

No, really, that sounds pretty perfect for me. 

Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator it is, then.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

> (apart from not having full BAB, good Fort save, d10 HD, bonus feats and divine spells, that is )




Heh, if you wanted that, you could be a Praetorian Templar 



> Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator it is, then.




Excellent!   Expect a write-up on the class from me eventually then.

I'm worried my description of the Dolathi racial stat bonuses is confusing, so I can also go over that again if you desire.  And a Dolathi cultural note: Dolathi have names that are intangible nouns, like Foresight (the playtest Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator), Truth, Arrogance, etc.  Urbane and well-connected, the Dolathi know far more about Spelljamming than most of the other races and it is they who created a tentative alliance between the known worlds.  The Dolathi began by sending Eldritch Infiltrators to prospective worlds to collect intelligence, before deciding whether to accept them as allies.  Not all Dolathi are fully affiliated with the Archduke and connected to all of his elaborate political schemes that span the multiverse, however.  Some are free-spirits who live to enjoy themselves and spend their time exploring pleasures in many different shapes.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

I think I understood it.

Basically you can swap between all permutations of +2/+0/+0, +2/+2/-2 and +4/-2/-2 (not entirely sure about that one, but it sounds that way (an extra "penalty", if you want to pile the bonuses together), tho adding up would rather lead to +4/+0/-2) each for the two sets of physical/mental attributes, given a fitting form, of course. Otherwise it works kinda like _Disguise Self_/_Alter Self_ (more the first, just not illusory), I suppose?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

One question that comes to mind... what is their "natural" state (i.e. which Int modifier is used for skill points, I think that's the only part where it is really relevant apart from the obvious appearance question)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I think I understood it.
> 
> Basically you can swap between all permutations of +2/+0/+0, +2/+2/-2 and +4/-2/-2 (not entirely sure about that one, but it sounds that way (an extra "penalty", if you want to pile the bonuses together), tho adding up would rather lead to +4/+0/-2) each for the two sets of physical/mental attributes, given a fitting form, of course. Otherwise it works kinda like _Disguise Self_/_Alter Self_ (more the first, just not illusory), I suppose?
> 
> ...



 Yes, that's exactly right.  And you can also cycle to +2/+0/+0 if you don't want to have a penalty  

Oh and it actually is an Alter Self effect, which allows you to turn into Medium or Small humanoids (don't worry, you won't be encountering any Troglodytes or other 5-HD-or-less humanoids with absurd natural armour  ).  

And here's some more tidbits on the Dolathi:

Dolathi have no natural form, so despite being aberrations, they are never immune to humanoid-affecting magic because they are always in humanoid form.  The closest they have to a natural form is a featureless pure-white gooey mass shaped like a statue of a human, which has all the normal senses despite lacking the appropriate organs, but they usually only turn into this form to give a "Hey, I'm a Dolathi!" message to someone, and even this may be the form of some humanoid that Dolathi culture had long-ago preempted for their own use.  Curiously, True Seeing and similar magic employed on Dolathi by curious Altanian arcanists who wanted to know their true form detects them as nonexistant, as if they are intrinsically immune to the effect, but the Dolathi aren't talking.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

So, what Int would skill points be based upon then? +2 or +0 (those seem the most reasonable)?

And am I guessing right, that alternate form is an (Ex) ability taking a standard action to activate with an unlimited duration?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> So, what Int would skill points be based upon then? +2 or +0 (those seem the most reasonable)?
> 
> And am I guessing right, that alternate form is an (Ex) ability taking a standard action to activate with an unlimited duration?
> 
> ...



 Skill-point selection is based on +0 Int.  Its one of the sacrifices the Dolathi make for their versatility.  But since the mental stats were arguably existant somewhere in their malleable and partitioned mind, Dolathi gain a +2 bonus to any one skill in which they do not have ranks for each +2 they assign to their Intelligence, which fades when the Intelligence drops.  This does not allow them to use the skill untrained, though.  And the Alternate Form is indeed Ex with a standard action to activate with an unlimited duration.  As usual for Ex abilities, it does not provoke an attack of opportunity.  There's also a feat you can take, Fast Shifting [Dolathi] to use Alternate Form as a move-equivalent action.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmm...since I've posted like a gazillion (or maybe a bajillion?) nymphs without mentioning what the nymph abilities are beyond the stat raises, I thought I'd post those now:

Dazzling Beauty: Like Blinding Beauty, but with DC 11+Charisma mod and it Dazzles instead of blinding

Symbiosis: I mentioned the required situation for Symbiosis in each nymph entry.  A nymph who spend a full-round action in the appropriate situation soaking in the natural energy gains 1 hp.  This is somewhat like Fast Healing except that it isn't very useful in combat.

Skill bonuses: Depending on type, nymphs get +2 to two different skills


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, lots o posting goodness.

If I can see both classes before deciding I would like to.  I'm still torn over the Arcanist and the Marksman.

Thanks !!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Wow, lots o posting goodness.
> 
> If I can see both classes before deciding I would like to.  I'm still torn over the Arcanist and the Marksman.
> 
> ...



 I'll try to get to it soon, although methinks I will take a four-hour rest soon, as I haven't had sleep since...a while ago.  The main problem is reconstructing all the abilities from memory, although a lot of those wouldn't matter until higher levels anyways and if I screw up, it doesn't really matter since I'm the one who invented them in the first place, so its not like the old rules would have necessarily been better .  That said, I'm pretty sure I remember most of the Arcanist, and I had one playtester who almost played a Marksman, so the info on that should be somewhere in my outbox, I think


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

OK, so let's see if I have the information for each prospective player correct:

Keia: Altanian Arcanist or Dolathi Marksman
Thanee: Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator
Silentspace: Tralg Berserker
Eonthar: Mojiin Preserver, Melodian Treesinger, or Lacerta Totemist
Brother Shatterstone: Probably something Amaranthian, likely involving one of the bevy of Nymphs rather than the Sidhe.

And then that leaves one space open for when I actually get around to putting up a real recruiting thread.

My gameplan (for now): First I'll give brief abstracts of the classes for Eonthar, as I fear that I haven't done so yet.  Then more detail on the Mojiin, the Melodians, and the Lacerta because races are easy to do compared to classes.  Next, I'll try to get full class descriptions for Marksman and Arcanist.  Then, I'll work on the three classes for Eonthar, although maybe he will narrow down to two based on the abstracts.  Once BS figures out which nymph type to pick, that will probably also help him narrow down classes, and we'll see what I need to write up.  And of course, the Berserker and the Eldritch Infiltrator.  In fact, I may do them sooner in line than is efficient just because I don't want to feel like I'm ignoring the people who were more decisive


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Preserver: While Avengers dedicate their lives to seeking out and destroying abominations and those who would defile nature, Preservers seek to preserve life, giving them a stronger connection to nature and more magical power to augment their martial prowess.  They are based off a Neutral Good Paladin/Druid archetype, with some changes made to better fit the concept of a Preserver of nature.  Defilers are the evil version of Preservers.  They're something like Neutral Evil Paladin/Blighters from MotW/CD.

Treesinger: The Melodian and Harmonian Treesingers are highly respected throughout Rhapsodia for the power of their songs to aid in the growth of plants, which do not often take well to the hard, crystalline soil of their world.  They are based off of a Bard/Druid combo with synergistic changes and additions to fit the theme.

Totemist: Using hallucinogenic substances from their homeland, these totem-worshipping natural warriors can enter a trancelike state and become one with their chosen totem, raising their fighting prowess at the expense of skills requiring concentration.  They are based off of the druid/barbarian combo, with changes to abilities and the flavour of the rage overhauled.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 21, 2005)

I like the sound of the Preserver and the Totemist.

So, I guess my choices are now: Mojiin Preserver or Lacerta Totemist

I think this will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

> So, I guess my choices are now: Mojiin Preserver or Lacerta Totemist



Yay, less work for me 



> I think this will be a lot of fun.



I sure hope so.  I can only dream that it will be as fun to play as it was for me to invent


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought that your request for Kraneiai was just to follow-up on my pun ploy




No as I said before I would like to see *every* version "stated up" for a lack of a better word.  It’s more about fluff than the ability scores. 

That all said I rather liked the Kraneiai...  It seems like it would make a great Siren also...  Now I just need to figure out if we take both class levels and racial levels cause I'm rather confused on that...


----------



## khavren (Apr 21, 2005)

So how about a Swashbuckler Rowainie or Dolrathi? Someone who wants to go sailing around doing trading and otherwise getting into trouble as a valuable sideline?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> So how about a Swashbuckler Rowainie or Dolrathi? Someone who wants to go sailing around doing trading and otherwise getting into trouble as a valuable sideline?



 Rowaini Swashbuckler works well.  One of the playtesters made a backup Rowaini Swashbuckler who was quite the interesting fellow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No as I said before I would like to see *every* version "stated up" for a lack of a better word.  It’s more about fluff than the ability scores.
> 
> That all said I rather liked the Kraneiai...  It seems like it would make a great Siren also...  Now I just need to figure out if we take both class levels and racial levels cause I'm rather confused on that...



 Heh, is it the nymph connoisseur in you saying "There are more types of nymphs?  I must learn more!"

There are no required racial levels, except for the Tralg.  You take all your levels in the class.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Sooo.....I went looking for more e-mails and found an e-mail from myself to a playtester mentioning that I didn't have Berserker or Marksman typed up. Here's the Arcanist:

[SBLOCK] 
	
	



```
The Arcanist
BAB	Fort Ref Will	 Special			Spells/Day						Signature Spells	   Spells Prepared
+0	 +2 +0 +2		  Sigil of Power,	8/4							   4/2					  3/1
						 Bonus Feat
+1	 +3 +0 +3							 10/6							  5/2		 4/2
+1	 +3 +1 +3	 Reactive Epiphany	   10/7/1							5/3   4/2/1
+2	 +4 +1 +4							 10/9/5							6/3/1   4/3/2
+2	 +4 +1 +4							 10/9/6/1						  6/4/2   4/3/2/1
+3	 +5 +2 +5							 10/9/7/5						  7/4/2/1   4/3/3/2
+3	 +5 +2 +5 Greater Sigil			   10/10/9/6/1					   7/5/3/2   4/4/3/2/1
+4	 +6 +2 +6							 10/10/9/8/5					   8/5/3/2/1   4/4/3/3/2
+4	 +6 +3 +6							 10/10/10/9/6/1					8/5/4/3/2   4/4/4/3/2/1
+5	 +7 +3 +7 Bonus Feat				  10/10/10/9/8/5					9/5/4/3/2/1  4/4/4/3/3/2
+5	 +7 +3 +7							 10/10/10/10/9/6/1				 9/5/5/4/3/2  4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+6/+1 +8 +4 +8							  10/10/10/10/9/8/5				 9/5/5/4/3/2/1  4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+6/+1 +8 +4 +8 Major Sigil				  10/10/10/10/10/9/6/1			  9/5/5/4/4/3/2  4/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+7/+2 +9 +4 +9							  10/10/10/10/10/9/8/5			  9/5/5/4/4/3/2/1  4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+7/+2 +9 +5 +9							  10/10/10/10/10/10/9/6/1		   9/5/5/4/4/4/3/2  4/4/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+8/+3 +10 +5 +10							10/10/10/10/10/10/9/8/5		   9/5/5/4/4/4/3/2/1  4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+8/+3 +10 +5 +10							10/10/10/10/10/10/10/9/6/1		9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/2  4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+9/+4 +11 +6 +11							10/10/10/10/10/10/10/9/8/5		9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/2/1 4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+9/+4 +11 +6 +11 Supreme Sigil			  10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/9/7	   9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/3/2 4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3
+10/+5 +12 +6 +12 Bonus Feat				10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10  9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/3/3 4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4

 
HD: d4
 
Skills: 2 + Int mod, gaining all skills on both the Wizard and Sorcerer skill lists
 
Spellcasting: The Arcanist can cast a certain number of Arcane spells per day, as listed above in Spells per Day. However, Arcanists do not cast spells from specific slots the way a wizard does. Instead, they choose a number of spells to prepare each day as shown above.  The arcanist can then cast any of her prepared spells as many times as she likes, up to the maximum limit of spells per day on the chart above + bonus spells for both high Intelligence AND high Charisma. An Arcanist automatically learns three new spells per level, including her Signature Spells for that level, if they are spells the Arcanist does not yet know. 
 
Signature Spells: The Arcanist gains a small number of signature spells, for which she has an innate talent. These spells are always considered prepared, even if the Arcanist has not had enough time to rest and prepare a new set of spells for the day. 
 
Bonus Feat: As the wizard ability
 
Reactive Epiphany: As the self-proclaimed masters of the arcane, Arcanists are always eager to pick up new spells wherever they can find them. On a successful Spellcraft check, DC 20+Spell Level, an Arcanist who views an opponent cast any spell on the Arcanist spell list as an arcane spell can learn the spell. This check takes a penalty, however, if the caster the Arcanist views does not use Altanian magic or simple magic (core-PH classes). She must still write in down in her spellbook before she can prepare it, however.
 
Sigil of Power: Each Arcanist has a unique Arcane Mark called a Sigil of Power, which is located somewhere on her body and connects her to the eldritch flows. Once per day, the Arcanist may tap her Sigil to gain a +1 to caster level for a single spell, which does not require an action.
 
Greater Sigil: The Arcanist's Sigil becomes more powerful, allowing her to add +1 to DC as well as +1 to caster level for a single spell, without expending an action. She may now use this ability twice a day.
 
Major Sigil: The Arcanist's Sigil gains limited sentience from fragments of the Arcanist's own mind connected to the eldritch flows. Instead of increasing caster level and DC, the Arcanist may opt to connect her spell to this sentience, releasing any eligible spell as a Living Spell (see MM3). If the Living Spell was instantaneous, it dissipates after delivering its effect. If it has a duration, it remains for that duration. If the spell requires Concentration, this does not remove that requirement.
 
Supreme Sigil: The Arcanist's Sigil has wired the flows of eldritch energy directly into the Arcanist's mind and soul, allowing her to cast unusual spells more efficiently. Instead of increasing the caster level and DC by +1, she may opt to decrease the cost of a Metamagic Feat by 1 spell level, to a minimum of 0, which does not require an action, although she may only use this ability at most once per spell. She may now use her Sigil abilities thrice per day.
```
 [/SBLOCK]

Whew! Done for today folks!

Its not terribly readable, but I don't know what to do about that 

Edit: Thanks to Thanee, I do know what to do about that


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2005)

Use the Code tags, they prevent space compression.

Type in Notepad, where you get a fixed_width font, then put it here with Code tags to show exactly as it shows in Notepad.


```
BAB Fort Ref Will Specials Spells/Day
 +0  +2   +0  +2  Familiar 4/2
 +1  +3   +0  +3           5/3
 +1  +3   +1  +3           5/4
```

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Use the Code tags, they prevent space compression.
> 
> Type in Notepad, where you get a fixed_width font, then put it here with Code tags to show exactly as it shows in Notepad.
> 
> ...



I tried the Notepad thing and it created the above travesty  And it took me so long to collate it too.


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil,

I transferred it to word and reformatted it in legal so that I could understand it.  Looks pretty cool, but I would like ta see the Marksman as well.

Keia


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I tried the Notepad thing and it created the above travesty  And it took me so long to collate it too.




Weird, that really should work with the Code tags. 

Did you use tabulators for spacing? That might be a problem.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2005)

...


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2005)

The Arcanist:

[SBLOCK]

```
The Arcanist

BAB    Fort Refl Will Special                    Spells/Day                       Signature Spells     Spells Prepared
+0      +2   +0   +2  Sigil of Power, Bonus Feat  8/4                              4/2                  3/1
+1      +3   +0   +3                             10/6                              5/2                  4/2
+1      +3   +1   +3  Reactive Epiphany          10/7/1                            5/3                  4/2/1
+2      +4   +1   +4                             10/9/5                            6/3/1                4/3/2
+2      +4   +1   +4                             10/9/6/1                          6/4/2                4/3/2/1
+3      +5   +2   +5                             10/9/7/5                          7/4/2/1              4/3/3/2
+3      +5   +2   +5  Greater Sigil              10/10/9/6/1                       7/5/3/2              4/4/3/2/1
+4      +6   +2   +6                             10/10/9/8/5                       8/5/3/2/1            4/4/3/3/2
+4      +6   +3   +6                             10/10/10/9/6/1                    8/5/4/3/2            4/4/4/3/2/1
+5      +7   +3   +7  Bonus Feat                 10/10/10/9/8/5                    9/5/4/3/2/1          4/4/4/3/3/2
+5      +7   +3   +7                             10/10/10/10/9/6/1                 9/5/5/4/3/2          4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+6/+1   +8   +4   +8                             10/10/10/10/9/8/5                 9/5/5/4/3/2/1        4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+6/+1   +8   +4   +8  Major Sigil                10/10/10/10/10/9/6/1              9/5/5/4/4/3/2        4/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+7/+2   +9   +4   +9                             10/10/10/10/10/9/8/5              9/5/5/4/4/3/2/1      4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+7/+2   +9   +5   +9                             10/10/10/10/10/10/9/6/1           9/5/5/4/4/4/3/2      4/4/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+8/+3  +10   +5  +10                             10/10/10/10/10/10/9/8/5           9/5/5/4/4/4/3/2/1    4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+8/+3  +10   +5  +10                             10/10/10/10/10/10/10/9/6/1        9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/2    4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+9/+4  +11   +6  +11                             10/10/10/10/10/10/10/9/8/5        9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/2/1  4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+9/+4  +11   +6  +11  Supreme Sigil              10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/9/7       9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/3/2  4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3
+10/+5 +12   +6  +12  Bonus Feat                 10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10  9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/3/3  4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4
```
HD: d4

Skills: 2 + Int mod, gaining all skills on both the Wizard and Sorcerer skill lists

Spellcasting: The Arcanist can cast a certain number of Arcane spells per day, as listed above in Spells per Day. However, Arcanists do not cast spells from specific slots the way a wizard does. Instead, they choose a number of spells to prepare each day as shown above.  The arcanist can then cast any of her prepared spells as many times as she likes, up to the maximum limit of spells per day on the chart above + bonus spells for both high Intelligence AND high Charisma. An Arcanist automatically learns three new spells per level, including her Signature Spells for that level, if they are spells the Arcanist does not yet know. 

Signature Spells: The Arcanist gains a small number of signature spells, for which she has an innate talent. These spells are always considered prepared, even if the Arcanist has not had enough time to rest and prepare a new set of spells for the day. 

Bonus Feat: As the wizard ability

Reactive Epiphany: As the self-proclaimed masters of the arcane, Arcanists are always eager to pick up new spells wherever they can find them. On a successful Spellcraft check, DC 20+Spell Level, an Arcanist who views an opponent cast any spell on the Arcanist spell list as an arcane spell can learn the spell. This check takes a penalty, however, if the caster the Arcanist views does not use Altanian magic or simple magic (core-PH classes). She must still write in down in her spellbook before she can prepare it, however.

Sigil of Power: Each Arcanist has a unique Arcane Mark called a Sigil of Power, which is located somewhere on her body and connects her to the eldritch flows. Once per day, the Arcanist may tap her Sigil to gain a +1 to caster level for a single spell, which does not require an action.

Greater Sigil: The Arcanist's Sigil becomes more powerful, allowing her to add +1 to DC as well as +1 to caster level for a single spell, without expending an action. She may now use this ability twice a day.

Major Sigil: The Arcanist's Sigil gains limited sentience from fragments of the Arcanist's own mind connected to the eldritch flows. Instead of increasing caster level and DC, the Arcanist may opt to connect her spell to this sentience, releasing any eligible spell as a Living Spell (see MM3). If the Living Spell was instantaneous, it dissipates after delivering its effect. If it has a duration, it remains for that duration. If the spell requires Concentration, this does not remove that requirement.

Supreme Sigil: The Arcanist's Sigil has wired the flows of eldritch energy directly into the Arcanist's mind and soul, allowing her to cast unusual spells more efficiently. Instead of increasing the caster level and DC by +1, she may opt to decrease the cost of a Metamagic Feat by 1 spell level, to a minimum of 0, which does not require an action, although she may only use this ability at most once per spell. She may now use her Sigil abilities thrice per day. 
[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 22, 2005)

I like like the flavor that you are using with this. If there will be room I was thinking of a Mojiin Avenger. Any more info on this race and class combo?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2005)

BTW, there seems to be a typo. Arcanist Spells/Day for 6th level should be 8 2nd level spells, not 7. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I like like the flavor that you are using with this. If there will be room I was thinking of a Mojiin Avenger. Any more info on this race and class combo?



 Hmm...I'm not good at counting, but I think we may have had six people step up to the plate already.  Still, I'm not at all sure that everyone who asked for some info will actually wind up playing, so you might yet be among the six of you choose to wait it out as a backup.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, there seems to be a typo. Arcanist Spells/Day for 6th level should be 8 2nd level spells, not 7.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Yup, you're correct. It is a typo; the general Arcanist pattern never has 7 spells of a particular level


----------



## Thanee (Apr 23, 2005)

Actually, they do. At 3rd (1st) and 19th (9th) class (spell) level. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Actually, they do. At 3rd (1st) and 19th (9th) class (spell) level.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Yeah but those are unusual levels that don't fall within the general pattern


----------



## khavren (Apr 24, 2005)

So in the world development, are all worlds known or is the "This is the dominion of the 5 worlds, and here is the empire of 11 worlds and everything else is yet to be known" Basically what I'm asking is would there be a 1800's sailing to ports of call feel to it, or a 1400's finding new lands feel to it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> So in the world development, are all worlds known or is the "This is the dominion of the 5 worlds, and here is the empire of 11 worlds and everything else is yet to be known" Basically what I'm asking is would there be a 1800's sailing to ports of call feel to it, or a 1400's finding new lands feel to it.



 I'm thinking more 1400s.  Most of the worlds have been isolated and knew nothing of Spelljamming until recently when approached by the Dolathi.  The Dolathi know more worlds than the ones I presented, and certainly individual pirates and explores may have found secret strongholds that noone else in the known spheres knows of, but most people don't know anything more than the worlds I presented.  The first mission would likely be a journey to a world that the Dolathi had recently discovered if I use my premade one (which I plan on doing because so far everyone has liked the mix I used for it).

That said, some of my playtest games were 1800sish intrigue between the presented spheres that never went to new places, and I can do that easily if people prefer.

In Star Trek terms, the second way would be more a DS9 as opposed to Next Generation.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In Star Trek terms, the second way would be more a DS9 as opposed to Next Generation.




I prefear post Death Star yet Pre Death Star II...   Oh!  wait...   

In seriousness I would prefer to go where no one has gone before... (cue music)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I prefear post Death Star yet Pre Death Star II...   Oh!  wait...
> 
> In seriousness I would prefer to go where no one has gone before... (cue music)



 Heehee, yeah, that's the plan.  Well...you're going where only one or two Dolathi have gone before in the first adventure at least...and of course the primitive savages who live in the place you're "discovering" like all good 1400s explorers


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Marksman is ready to go (and I just realised I forgot to put up the Mojiin and Lacerta...oops)!
[SBLOCK]

```
The Marksman
BAB			   Fort	Ref	Will	Special  
+1				+2	  +2	 +0	  Bonus Feat, Point Blank Shot, Deadly Aim +1
+2				+3	  +3	 +0	  Bonus Feat, Rapid Shot
+3				+3	  +3	 +1	  Alertness
+4				+4	  +4	 +1	  Bonus Feat
+5				+4	  +4	 +1	  Deadly Aim +2
+6/+1			 +5	  +5	 +2	  Bonus Feat
+7/+2			 +5	  +5	 +2	  Bonus Feat
+8/+3			 +6	  +6	 +2	  Bonus Feat
+9/+4			 +6	  +6	 +3	  Evasion
+10/+5			+7	  +7	 +3	  Bonus Feat, Deadly Aim +3
+11/+6/+1		 +7	  +7	 +3	  Bonus Feat
+12/+7/+2		 +8	  +8	 +4	  Bonus Feat
+13/+8/+3		 +8	  +8	 +4	  Ineluctable Aim
+14/+9/+4		 +9	  +9	 +4	  Bonus Feat
+15/+10/+5		+9	  +9	 +5	  Deadly Aim +4
+16/+11/+6/+1	 +10	 +10	+5	  Bonus Feat, Improved Rapid Shot
+17/+12/+7/+2	 +10	 +10	+5	  Hide in Plain Sight
+18/+13/+8/+3	 +11	 +11	+6	  Bonus Feat
+19/+14/+9/+4	 +11	 +11	+6	  Elusive Shot
+20/+15/+10/+5	+12	 +12	+6	  Bonus Feat, Deadly Aim +5
Skills: 4+Int modifier, use the Fighter and Ranger skill lists, but subtract Knowledge (nature),
Knowledge (dungeoneering), Survival, and Handle Animal, adding Knowledge (local)
Bonus Feats: The Marksman may take any fighter bonus feats, including Weapon Specialisation, 
as long as they are not solely related to melee combat (e.g. Cleave).
Deadly Aim: The Marksman gains the stated bonus to damage rolls whenever using a ranged weapon.
This bonus does not apply if the enemy has some sort of cover or concealment, although
Improved Precise Shot will fix this.
Ineluctable Aim: As a standard action, a level 13 Marksman may take aim at a target from among 
her foes within range.  If she attacks her target on the next round with a ranged weapon, the 
first such attack ignores concealment and receives a +20 insight bonus to hit.  Of course,
an enemy with total concealment cannot be selected as a target.
Improved Rapid Shot: When using the Rapid Shot feat, a level 16 Marksman receives two additional 
attacks, instead of one.
Elusive Shot: As a standard action, a level 19 Marksman can make an odd shot that comes at her
foe from an unexpected angle.  Opponents who fail to make a Spot check against the shot are 
caught flat-footed, even if they can see the Marksman, and a cowardly Marksman who snipes an
opponent reduces her penalty to the Hide check to -10.
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Woohoo!  It lined up this time!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

More Races, the Lacerta and Mojiin:

[SBLOCK]
Lacerta:
+2 STR -2 DEX +2 INT +4 WIS
Natural Attacks, +3 Natural Armour, Totem Affinity, +2 Balance 
Type- Monstrous Humanoid, genderless, reproduces through reincarnation
Society- Tribal, usually led by a wise elder shaman
Appear as humanoid dinosaurs, skin colours are typically greens or oranges, although red and pink are not unknown

Natural Attacks: Lacerta look like different sorts of dinosaurs, and thus they have varying sorts of natural attacks.  Lacerta may choose one of the following-
3 attacks, 2 of which are primary, use the character's hands and deal 1d6 damage, and one of which is secondary and does 1d8 damage.  The secondary attack can be used in conjunction with iterative weapon attacks with the hands.
2 attacks, both of which are primary and uses the character's hands, dealing 1d8 damage
1 attack, which is primary and does not use the character's hands, dealing 1d10 damage.  This attack may be used in conjunction with iterative weapon attacks with the hands, but in this case it becomes secondary

Totem Affinity: Each Lacerta selects a totem animal.  Once per day, the Lacerta may take on the qualities of the chosen animal as a free action, gaining +2 to any of stat associated with the animal and a +2 to any two skills associated with the animal (chosen at first level and unchangeable afterwards).  These bonuses last for one minute per level.



Mojiin:
+4 STR -2 CON +4 WIS
Natural Attacks, Alternate Form, Energy Resistance, Breath Weapon, +2 to Balance, Ceremony of the Boundless Winds
Type- Dragon, reproduces through tapping into the Arrian life-force
Society- Independent family groups, sometimes oppressed by a cruel Dragonlord
Appearance- Mojiin are brightly-coloured wingless dragons which have the ability to shift between a bipedal humanoid dragon form and a quadrapedal draconic form.

Natural Attacks: In their humanoid form, Mojiin can attack with their two claws (primary) and bite (secondary), dealing 1d6, 1d6, and 1d8 damage, respectively.  When in quadrapedal form, they can attack with two claws (primary), bite (secondary), and tail slap (secondary), dealing 1d8, 1d8, 2d6 and 1d10, respectively.

Alternate Form (Su): The Mojiin may switch between their quadrapedal and humanoid forms as a standard action.  The Mojiin's "True Form" is the quadrapedal form.

Energy Resistance: Depending on the Mojiin's colour, the Mojiin has Energy Resistance 5 to either fire, cold, lightning, acid, or sonic.  This energy type is always the same as that of the breath weapon.  Mojiin colour's are not limited to those of Chromatic Dragons in the Monster Manual

Breath Weapon: The Mojiin's Breath Weapon is either a line of Electricity or Acid, or a Cone of Fire, Ice, or Sonic.  It deals damage equal to 1d6 per two levels, rounded down, minimum of 1d6.  The Mojiin can use this ability once per day.  

Ceremony of the Boundless Winds: A Mojiin of at least 5 HD can enter the Ceremony of the Boundless Winds in place of gaining a new feat.  The ceremony requires entering into meditation in an unspoiled mountain grove on Arris (not so easy to find with the Dragonlords despoiling nature).  When the meditation is complete, the Mojiin sprouts wings, usable in both humanoid and quadrapedal form.  Fly Speed is equal to the base speed in humanoid form, with Average manoeuvrability, and twice the base speed in quadrapedal form, with Poor manoeuvrability. 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  It lined up this time!




Yeah, just don't use TABs, then it's all fine. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, just don't use TABs, then it's all fine.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Yes, that's what did me in before


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah but those are unusual levels that don't fall within the general pattern




Heh. Granted. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  It lined up this time!



 Noooooooooooooo, I edited it and it became unaligned, and it won't go back!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Preserver finished (that took me too long!):

[SBLOCK]

```
The Preserver

BAB             Fort    Ref     Will    Special                           Spells/Day	
+1              +2      +0      +2      Animal Companion, Nature Sense,   3/1
                                        Wild Empathy, Aura of Good,
                                        Detect Unnatural, Smite Unnatural 
+2              +3      +0      +3      Woodland Stride, Nature's Grace   4/2
                                        Lay on Hands
+3              +3      +1      +3      Trackless Step, Verdant Aura,     4/2/1
                                        Nature's Smile
+4              +4      +1      +4      Resist Unnatural Corruption,      5/3/2
                                        Purify Corrupted Soul
+5              +4      +1      +4      Wild Shape                        5/3/2/1
+6/+1           +5      +2      +5      Plant Growth, Nature's Blade      5/3/3/2
+7/+2           +5      +2      +5                                        6/4/3/2/1
+8/+3           +6      +2      +6                                        6/4/3/3/2
+9/+4           +6      +3      +6      Venom Immunity                    6/4/4/3/2/1
+10/+5          +7      +3      +7                                        6/4/4/3/3/2
+11/+6/+1       +7      +3      +7      Green Thumb                       6/5/4/4/3/2/1
+12/+7/+2       +8      +4      +8                                        6/5/4/4/3/3/2
+13/+8/+3       +8      +4      +8                                        6/5/5/4/4/3/2/1
+14/+9/+4       +9      +4      +9                                        6/5/5/4/4/3/3/2
+15/+10/+5      +9      +5      +9                                        6/5/5/5/4/4/3/2/1
+16/+11/+6/+1   +10     +5      +10                                       6/5/5/5/4/4/3/3/2
+17/+12/+7/+2   +10     +5      +10                                       6/5/5/5/5/4/4/3/2/1
+18/+13/+8/+3   +11     +6      +11    Verdant Symbiosis                  6/5/5/5/5/4/4/3/3/2
+19/+14/+9/+4   +11     +6      +11                                       6/5/5/5/5/5/4/4/3/3
+20/+15/+10/+5  +12     +6      +12                                       6/5/5/5/5/5/4/4/4/4

Skills: 4 + Int bonus, as Druid skill list plus Sense Motive

Spellcasting: A Preserver casts divine spells from the Druid spell list as a Druid does.

Abilities Unchanged From the Druid: Not described here

Animal Companion: As the druid class feature, but it also gains the special abilities of
the Paladin's Special Mount as well
 
Detect Unnatural: As Detect Evil, but detects the presence of aberrations, undead, and
constructs, as well as those with a Taint score (like Dragonlords).

Smite Unnatural: As Smite Evil, but it affects creatures as in Detect Unnatural.  Number
of times per day as per Smite Evil

Nature's Grace: As Divine Grace

Verdant Aura: A 3rd-level Preserver exudes an aura that pacifies and protects natural 
creatures within 10 feet.  All animals and plants within the Verdant Aura are affected 
as if by Calm Animals.  They also receive a +2 bonus on all saving throws except against
the Aura itself.  Inanimate plants within the Aura are immune to natural fires and cannot
be used by a Dragonlord (no matter the Dragonlord's level) for energy or defiled by a 
Defiler of lower level.

Nature's Smile: No animal or plant will attack a 3rd-level Preserver, even if magically
compelled.  This is even true for a Preserver who attacks the animal or plant, although
doing so is almost certain to violate the Preservers Code of Conduct.

Resist Unnatural Corruption: A 4th-level Preserver gains a +2 bonus on saving throws 
against the abilities of Aberrations, Undead, Constructs, and those with a Taint 
score.

Purify Corrupted Soul: As the Paladin's Turn Undead except it also works on Aberrations 
and those with a Taint score (but not Constructs, as they have no soul).  If a check 
against an Aberration or Tainted results in "Turn," the affected creature instead loses 
its spell-like, supernatural, and spellcasting abilities.  If it results in "Destroy,"
the affected creature is permanently transformed into a small animal as per Baleful
Polymorph, except that their mind automatically converts to that of an animal.  Only a
Break Enchantment or greater magic can reverse this effect (not Dispel Magic or Remove 
Curse).

Wild Shape: As the druid ability, including the other types of Wild Shape which I was
too lazy to type.
   
Plant Growth: Number of uses per week as per the Paladin Remove Disease

Nature's Blade: Any weapon or natural attack used by the 6th-level Preserver counts as 
magic and good-aligned

Green Thumb: Any use of the 11th-level Preserver's Lay on Hands ability on plants heals 
5x the usual amount

Verdant Symbiosis: The 18th-level Preserver's type changes to Plant, although she remains
vulnerable to Mind-Affecting effects and gains Vulnerability to Fire.  The Preserver no
longer needs to eat or sleep as long as she gets plenty of sunlight and water
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

Do you have the classes in some .txt? Why not just attach that? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Do you have the classes in some .txt? Why not just attach that?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 I've determined that the Quick Reply will be properly aligned, but the New Reply is not.  As for .txt, I've found myself unable to open files on this site, so I don't want that to happen to those hoping to see my info


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

That's weird. 

I've used New Reply for my above writeup of the Arcanist. Works fine, at least for me.

Could you post the attachment with the .txt then? I mean, if it doesn't work, it can still be done differently in addition to that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Umm....Okey dokey.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

Splendid! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

Great stuff Rystil!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Great stuff Rystil!



 Heehee, you aren't in the game Fru (I think?), so just looking in to see what's yoinkable?  Actually that's quite flattering


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

I'd actually appreciate, if you could post all stuff like that (in addition or not to the code-statblocks), best in some combined fashion (to have all information in one place; maybe it would be worth starting your own thread on the house rules forum for that, editing in the attachments into the root post... and just link the thread here? Or just use the root post in this thread.); I hope that's not too much trouble, I'm asking for. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'd actually appreciate, if you could post all stuff like that (in addition or not to the code-statblocks), best in some combined fashion (to have all information in one place; maybe it would be worth starting your own thread on the house rules forum for that, editing in the attachments into the root post... and just link the thread here? Or just use the root post in this thread.); I hope that's not too much trouble, I'm asking for.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 No trouble at all, but realise that what I've typed in this thread represents everything I have on my computer about this topic, and some of the things (like all the nymph descriptions) don't even exist in a text file yet 

So sadly, I don't have a .txt file with all the other classes or something 

::Runs off to the House Rules forum::


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

So most of the stuff exists "only" as a rough sketch yet? I see.

It doesn't need to be all at once, anyways, just fill up the information as it gets written down. I'd just like to see it in one place, so it's not necessary to browse through several pages of posts, spoiler blocks, etc. And I'm sure some people, who are not involved, would like to see it, too, so the House Rules forum seems appropriate. 

Just make sure to explain that those classes are not meant to be played with the regular PHB classes at the same time... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

Is there an open spot?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is there an open spot?



 It depends.  Some people said they were interested and then haven't responded much beyond that.  I have somewhere between 5 and 7 people, and I want 6.  If you put your name in, I'd say you still have a chance to make it in


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> So most of the stuff exists "only" as a rough sketch yet? I see.
> 
> It doesn't need to be all at once, anyways, just fill up the information as it gets written down. I'd just like to see it in one place, so it's not necessary to browse through several pages of posts, spoiler blocks, etc. And I'm sure some people, who are not involved, would like to see it, too, so the House Rules forum seems appropriate.
> 
> ...



 Well not exactly.  As I said before, its down on paper, but the paper is not here.  I had absolutely no idea that I would even be doing any PbP, let alone that certain people would trick me into DMing a PbP, while I'm here at Cambridge


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> So most of the stuff exists "only" as a rough sketch yet? I see.
> 
> It doesn't need to be all at once, anyways, just fill up the information as it gets written down. I'd just like to see it in one place, so it's not necessary to browse through several pages of posts, spoiler blocks, etc. And I'm sure some people, who are not involved, would like to see it, too, so the House Rules forum seems appropriate.
> 
> ...



 I completely agree that a new thread is a good idea, and the House Rules forum is perfect.  Check out "Encyclopaedia Altanica" at http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=129475


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It depends.  Some people said they were interested and then haven't responded much beyond that.  I have somewhere between 5 and 7 people, and I want 6.  If you put your name in, I'd say you still have a chance to make it in



Consider my name in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

I find the Mojiin Ecomancer appealing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Consider my name in.



 Ok then, you'll be at best in the initial group and at worst the second alternate.  Browse through the list of races and classes at the beginning and the stuff I've posted so far and let me know your current favourites, particularly if you have a few you like that I haven't described in detail yet


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I find the Mojiin Ecomancer appealing.



 Heh, you beat me to asking you this; thanks!  By the way, in case I didn't say it anywhere else, the Ecomancer blends natural and arcane magic together, treating her magic as a delicate art that is superior to the heavy-handed destruction caused by the Dragonlords.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, you beat me to asking you this; thanks!  By the way, in case I didn't say it anywhere else, the Ecomancer blends natural and arcane magic together, treating her magic as a delicate art that is superior to the heavy-handed destruction caused by the Dragonlords.



I tend to love playing multiclass Druid/Wizards so I know I'll love this class.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I tend to love playing multiclass Druid/Wizards so I know I'll love this class.



 That's great because its gotta be the closest thing to a Druid/Wizard that I've got


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

What is the method of creating stats, point buy or online die roller (such as the one at PBeM nexus)?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What is the method of creating stats, point buy or online die roller (such as the one at PBeM nexus)?



 Umm...(looks around frantically because he's never DMed PbP before)...uhh...I like rolling, but I don't know how to work with online dice rollers.  Ideally, you would roll 4d6 drop 7 times and then take the 6 out of 7 stats you liked best.  But since its easier to just do PB, I might do that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

Link to PBeM Nexus their dice roller program is pretty good.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Link to PBeM Nexus their dice roller program is pretty good.



 Will the program let me see what people rolled?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes it will, they will have to email you and themselves the results. Basically they'd use the custom roller on the right, input 30 under the number of times to roll and six under the number of sides per die.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes it will, they will have to email you and themselves the results. Basically they'd use the custom roller on the right, input 30 under the number of times to roll and six under the number of sides per die.



 Wouldn't it be 28 times to roll? 7*4?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

There are plenty out there, which do.

Here's one example...

http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77027

And here's a complete example:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77028

On the following page, you just enter the character's name in the second field (i.e. here: Example Character), and you get all the rolls shown.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py

Nice rolls, btw, for Mr Example Character! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

Yeah, 28. My bad.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> There are plenty out there, which do.
> 
> Here's one example...
> 
> ...



 Nice stuff!  And those stats are pretty durn good.  I rarely see a better point-buy outside of that crazy test linked from the Wizards boards, which told me I was some kind of 40+ PB character, iirc.  You rolled them just now, right?  Wanna keep those?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 24, 2005)

I really like the flavor preserver. Does the Avenger have more skill points? I am assuming that it is more based on the Ranger/Druid concept?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I really like the flavor preserver. Does the Avenger have more skill points? I am assuming that it is more based on the Ranger/Druid concept?



 Yup, Avenger has more Skill Points, and some nice abilities for laying the smackdown on despoilers of nature as opposed to trying to protect nature and/or save the corrupted's souls from the corruption.  Also, the Avenger gains wrathful aspects of nature that augment their normal body into a fighting machine instead of turning into animals


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 24, 2005)

Sweet....   
So who's dropping out first??  
I'm awaiting as a Alternate <sigh/> 
Good Stuff by the way!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Sweet....
> So who's dropping out first??
> I'm awaiting as a Alternate <sigh/>
> Good Stuff by the way!



 Thanks!

You're first alternate, so if even one of the people on this thread doesn't show up (other than Frukathka, who's second alternate), you're in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

By the way, anyone here read the Encyclopaedia Altanica thread?  Do you like the format?  Is it what you wanted?  What should I change?  Thanee, I'm looking at you in particular


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil, did you ever get a chance to take a look at the variant Druid that I posted a while back? You might find it inspiring.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By the way, anyone here read the Encyclopaedia Altanica thread?  Do you like the format?  Is it what you wanted?  What should I change?  Thanee, I'm looking at you in particular



Looks interesting enough. I've pretty much been DLing everything related to the setting, including some of the stuff in the spoilers on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By the way, anyone here read the Encyclopaedia Altanica thread?  Do you like the format?  Is it what you wanted?  What should I change?  Thanee, I'm looking at you in particular




Yeah, already seen it (when you were just including the Marksman, where you forgot the Subject line, btw, unless you included it by now ). Nicely done with the little fluffy text. 

Looks good! Now, if you put all the relevant stuff (Races, Classes, etc) in there, eventually, that will be really helpful for everyone! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, already seen it (when you were just including the Marksman, where you forgot the Subject line, btw, unless you included it by now ). Nicely done with the little fluffy text.
> 
> Looks good! Now, if you put all the relevant stuff (Races, Classes, etc) in there, eventually, that will be really helpful for everyone!
> 
> ...



 I'll do my best to keep it updated.  And my fluffy text was just recently compared to OotS within the thread...I like Burlew's work a lot, so I'll take it as a compliment, although I'm still not sure if it was meant to be


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

The Marksman flavour-text is something of an inside joke.  Brother Shatterstone might find it amusing, as might certain over-curious folk over in the Scions epic game


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You rolled them just now, right?




Yep, right before I edited the post, since I thought a complete, actual example as to how it would look like would be nice to have. 



> Wanna keep those?




Well, sure, I wouldn't mind to keep them, they are not entirely bad. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, right before I edited the post, since I thought a complete, actual example as to how it would look like would be nice to have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes sense. So I'm guessing you want to keep the 8 and get rid of the 18 right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

D'oh, forgot to include the Preserver's Code of Conduct 

Code of Conduct: A Preserver must be of Neutral Good alignment and loses all class abilities is she ever willingly commits an evil act.  Additionally, a Preserver's code requires that she respect nature in general and the wildlife of Arris in particular, act with mercy and compassion, protect nature from the forces of corruption, redeem those who seek forgiveness, and refrain from harming animals or plants for any reason.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Rystil, did you ever get a chance to take a look at the variant Druid that I posted a while back? You might find it inspiring.



 That's got some really neat stuff!  I like how it goes past level 30 like an AE class.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Looks interesting enough. I've pretty much been DLing everything related to the setting, including some of the stuff in the spoilers on page 1 of this thread.



 Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's got some really neat stuff!  I like how it goes past level 30 like an AE class.



That was intentional, to put the class on par with the AE 'feel'. That is exactly what I am going for in my homebrew.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That was intentional, to put the class on par with the AE 'feel'. That is exactly what I am going for in my homebrew.



 You definitely got that feel across to me with the druid class then


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I had absolutely no idea that I would even be doing any PbP, let alone that certain people would trick me into DMing a PbP, while I'm here at Cambridge




I cannot fathom an evil being such as that!!!  You need to be careful when you talk to strangers…


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Makes sense. So I'm guessing you want to keep the 8 and get rid of the 18 right?




Yeah, the thought has crossed my mind, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I cannot fathom an evil being such as that!!!  You need to be careful when you talk to strangers…



 I know!  Fortunately, there are kind moderators here on ENWorld who help to guide wayward souls like me in the right direction...or not!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, the thought has crossed my mind, too.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Yeah, I mean, the -1 stat penalty is pretty tempting!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Marksman flavour-text is something of an inside joke.  Brother Shatterstone might find it amusing, as might certain over-curious folk over in the Scions epic game




Pffff, last secret I ever tell you............


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Pffff, last secret I ever tell you............



 Oh come on, as if they're ever going to read this thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

And if you're wondering how I can be so sure that we have almost nobody reading this thread but the contributing people, the proof is in the Posts:Views ratio


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll do my best to keep it updated.




Thank you, much appreciated! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Thank you, much appreciated!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Don't mention it!  Keeping my players in the know is the least I can do, considering I kinda don't have a comprehensive online ruleset to offer from the get-go


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 24, 2005)

Sorry I haven't posted in a few days - really busy.

I really like the Mojiin Preserver race/class combination. As soon as you are ready to setup a game that is definitely what I would like to play.

Great stuff.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2005)

Have you posted the Berserker yet?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Have you posted the Berserker yet?



 Not yet, but it looks like I may have gotten everyone to choose .  It depends on whether or not BS actually picked Kraneia Siren or just was looking at that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

So, Eonthar and Keia (when the latter reappears), since I've posted the class and race for both of you folks, you can make your characters.  Use that site that Thanee mentioned, and I want to see your character on that site with a d20 rolled (as a test roll) and nothing else before you do the stats so I know that you didn't make 50 guys and then post the one with 3 18s


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Hmm....I guess I should post a Recruiting/OOC thread?  I'm not really recruiting though.  Oh well.  Its called "Destiny's Tears."  I'm guessing that seeing who signs up for the OOC Thread will be a good way to determine how many interested folks I still have of the people who posted here


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

So...umm...guys...anybody want to post in the Destiny's Tears OOC thread?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil, I'd like to start working up my character. Is the ecomancer one of your unique creations or is it just a Druid/Wizard Gestalt?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Rystil, I'd like to start working up my character. Is the ecomancer one of your unique creations or is it just a Druid/Wizard Gestalt?



 Its a unique creation (as are all of the classes unfortunately).  Sorry


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its a unique creation (as are all of the classes unfortunately).  Sorry



Oh, no worries. I just needed to know, so that I could start working up my character. I'm looking forward to seeing your class of Ecomancers.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So...umm...guys...anybody want to post in the Destiny's Tears OOC thread?




Not at 4 am, when you put it up, but I can post there now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Not at 4 am, when you put it up, but I can post there now.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 I don't suppose you'd find it ironic that its almost 4 am here now, and here I am talking to you


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, the Eldritch Infiltrator and Berserker are both up in Encyclopaedia Altanica thread.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So...umm...guys...anybody want to post in the Destiny's Tears OOC thread?



Can I have a link please?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2005)

OOC Thread


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm back.  Past weekend was a r/l gaming weekend (I tend not to post on those weekends).  Now I'm back and work is screaming.  I'll be working on a character and stuff over the next couple days.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Can I have a link please?



Because Destiny's Tears somehow wasn't the first thread in the forum at the time?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm back.  Past weekend was a r/l gaming weekend (I tend not to post on those weekends).  Now I'm back and work is screaming.  I'll be working on a character and stuff over the next couple days.
> 
> Keia



 OK Keia, did you check out the two classes and make a choice?  You'll find some cool flavour-text in the Encyclopaedia Altanica thread in House Rules.  Oh, and we need Jibril in HttBT too.  Heehee, you have your work cut out for you


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

BS: Maybe this thread here should just be closed with a link to the new OOC thread at the bottom? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BS: Maybe this thread here should just be closed with a link to the new OOC thread at the bottom?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Done.

Sorry I can't keep tabs on both of these:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=129524


----------

